# MALAYSIA | Projects & Construction



## nazrey

MALAYSIA










Borneo is the third largest island in the world and is located at the centre of Maritime Southeast Asia. Administratively, this island is divided between Indonesia, Malaysia and Brunei. Indonesia's region of Borneo is called "Kalimantan", while Malaysia's region of Borneo is called *East Malaysia* or *Malaysian Borneo*. The independent nation of Brunei occupies the remainder of the island.Brunei is the richest and wealthiest state in the island of Borneo.

MALAYSIAN BORNEO
consists of the Malaysian states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah*
*Kota Kinabalu*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kota Kinabalu, formerly known as Jesselton, is the capital of *Sabah*, a state in Malaysia, as well as the capital of the West Coast Division of Sabah. Located on the northwest coast of the island of Borneo facing the South China Sea and Tunku Abdul Rahman Park on one side, and with Mount Kinabalu in the background, Kota Kinabalu sprawls for kilometers along the coast and towards inland. 

Kota Kinabalu, often simply known as K.K. within Malaysia, and to an extent, internationally, *as a tourism getaway and a major gateway into Sabah and Borneo*. Kinabalu National Park is located about 90 kilometres from the city, and besides this, it also features a number of tourist attractions in and around the city itself. The city is also one of the major industrial and commercial centers in East Malaysia. These two factors combine to make Kota Kinabalu one of the fastest growing cities in the country.[3]

Population (2007) 
- City 343,7651 

*1 Borneo *



















Update:
by AhChuan 





































by shaffarullah


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak
Kuching*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Kuching is the capital of the East Malaysian state of Sarawak. Kuching is the most populous city in the state of Sarawak and the fourth largest city in Malaysia

Population (2006) 
- Total 634,517 

*Kuching Tower & Convention Center*






























> by dwinz


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah 
Sandakan* 
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sandakan is the second-largest city in Sabah, East Malaysia, on the north-eastern coast of Borneo.

Population (2006) 
- Total 427,200 

*Sandakan Harbour Mall & Hotel *
@ Sandakan Habour Sqaure












> Sandakan Harbour Square












Location


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah
Kota Kinabalu*
*the mall*




























by TYW


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah
Kota Kinabalu*
*KK Times Square *



















by TYW


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah
Kota Kinabalu*


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah
Kota Kinabalu*
*Suria Sabah*


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah
Kota Kinabalu*
*South China Sea Place*
Opposite KK Times Square

by TYW


















^^ Asia City









^^ this is cititel right?? behind asia city?


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak
Kuching*
*Novotel Interhill Kuching*
From Mlaysian Forum


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak
Kuching*
*ONE TJ*
Sarawak's Largest One Stop ICT Hub


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Borneo Gateway*
*Kota Kinabalu International Airport*
Kota Kinabalu International Airport (KKIA) is located about 8 km from the city of Kota Kinabalu, the state capital of Sabah, Malaysia. *It is the second busiest airport in Malaysia after Kuala Lumpur International Airport* with around 4 million passengers using this airport annually for domestic and international flights. It is also the main gateway into the state of Sabah. In 2006, about 2 million unique tourists visited Sabah, and it is estimated that this number will exceed 2.5 million by the end of 2007.










*Kuching International Airport (KIA) *
The Kuching International Airport (KIA) has long been overlooked by many. Despite being the third largest airport in Malaysia, this airport seems to be rather underutilized after the Malaysian air rationalisation.





































by Melancholy Thongs


----------



## binhai

Looks like a fast-developing area. These are some pretty nice projects .


----------



## nazrey

*Labuan*
Federal Territory
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










Labuan is the main island of the Malaysian Federal Territory of Labuan. Labuan is best known as an offshore financial centre and a tourist destination for nearby Bruneians and scuba divers. The name Labuan derives from the Malay word labuhan meaning anchorage.

Population
The population of 78,000 (est. 2000) is mostly Malay, with minorities of Chinese, Kedayans, Filipinos, Indians, Bugis, Bajau and Expatriates.

The Malaysian government's attempts to turn Labuan into an international banking centre has had only limited success, but the government still offers incentives to try to lure in new investors. With land utilization geared more towards property and industrial use, there is little agricultural activity. Most of the island's prime land, waterfront and suburbs are utilised for residential and tourism development. A sizeable area on the southwestern side of the island is occupied by shipbuilding, manufacturing and oil and gas industries. Within recent decades Labuan has undergone significant improvements in infrastructure and services.










*Labuan International Airport*
Labuan Airport is an airport that serves Labuan in Malaysia. The airport is 8 km from Labuan. It was planned for Labuan Airport to be a regional hub for connecting flights within the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) but this plan was postponed due to logistics and unsuitability. At present, this airport is being expanded to accommodate larger aircraft such as the Boeing 777 and the Airbus A330, with 3 aerobridges. In 2005, the airport handled 642,582 passengers and 9,292 aircraft movements, though the airport is able to handle over 1.2 million passengers per year.


----------



## nazrey

*One TJ*










Update:
by webbie of catscity.com


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak 
Kuching*
*Borneo Convention Centre Kuching (BCCK)*
by mochaholic of catscity.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Raziah heads Borneo Isthmus Development *
Wednesday, April 30th, 2008

KUCHING: Datuk Raziah Mahmud-Geneid has been appointed as chairman of Borneo Isthmus Development Sdn Bhd.

The recently formed company will be involved in the management and operation of the new Borneo Convention Centre Kuching (BCCK), said in a press statement yesterday.

Meanwhile, Trevor McCartney was appointed as BCCK chief executive. McCartney is highly-experienced in the management of convention centres.

He was formerly the director of international sales and operations at Pattaya Exhibition and Convention Hall (Thailand), Edinburgh International Conference Centre, the International Convention Centre (Birmingham) and the Queen Elizabeth II Conference Centre (London).

Apart from his broad international convention centre experience, he also provided consultancy services for projects in Hong Kong and Dublin.

*The state-of-the-art BCCK is developed on a six hectare riverfront site in Kuching at the cost of RM200 million and scheduled to be opened in June 2009.*

The centre, which is the first dedicated convention and exhibition centre on Borneo Island, has a gross floor area of 36,500 square metres and is still under construction.

Once completed, it will be able to accommodate up to 5,000 people in a plenary session or 2,000 for a banquet.

The venue will be part of the development at the Isthmus that will feature a marina, office, hotel and residential accommodation, complemented by other retail and leisure outlets.

Copyright 2008 © The Borneo Post Sdn Bhd. All rights Reserved.


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak 
Kuching*
*The Spring Mall*
COMPLETED

by NurbsPlanet


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak 
Kuching*
* Boulevard Shopping Mall*










by guybrush8 














































by edwinlgk


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak State Legislative Assembly
Dewan Undangan Negeri*
Kuching, Sarawak























































by peterko


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak State Legislative Assembly
Dewan Undangan Negeri*
Kuching, Sarawak














































by Lord Dethan


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak
Kuching*
*One TJ*










Update:
by webbie of catscity.com


----------



## Ampelio

nazrey said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

^^Is that proposed bridge crossing Sarawak river purposely for pedestrian bridge only?*


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak State Legislative Assembly
Dewan Undangan Negeri*










by edwinlgk of catscity.com


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak
Kuching*
*Novotel Interhill Kuching*










by Mocha of catscity










by dpmy05 of catscity


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah 
Sandakan* 
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sandakan is the second-largest city in Sabah, East Malaysia, on the north-eastern coast of Borneo.

Population (2006) 
- Total 427,200 

*Sandakan Harbour Mall & Hotel *
@ Sandakan Habour Sqaure










Location










Update: From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Sarawak
> Kuching*
> *Borneo Convention Centre Kuching (BCCK)*
> by mochaholic of catscity.com.my


Update
by nathan of catscity.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak
Kuching*
*Novotel Interhill Kuching*










Update


----------



## nazrey

*Borneo Convention Centre Kuching*
Sarawak










Update :
by Mocha of catscity.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Sandakan Harbour Mall & Hotel *
@ Sandakan Habour Sqaure, Sabah 










Location










Update: 
by Sabahkid


----------



## nazrey

*Suria Sabah Shopping Mall*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah


----------



## nazrey

*1 Borneo *
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah



















Update:
by freezingthemo


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak International Medical Centre (SIMC)*
Kuching










by George Fricker


----------



## nazrey

*Novotel Interhill Hotel*
Kuching
Source : www.etawau.com


----------



## nazrey

*Kuching Sentral *
Sarawak
(Kuching Integrated Regional Bus Terminal), the city’s latest landmark.






The fully integrated three-storey regional bus terminal commenced in December 2007. The RM55 million project, located on a seven-acre site, at Mile 6 1/2 Penrissen Road, is expected to be completed by the end of 2009. 

It will be only two minutes from the Kuching International Airport (KIA) and 10 minutes from Kuching City centre.










Update :


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak State Legislative Assembly
Dewan Undangan Negeri*
Kuching, Sarawak














































by kiko


----------



## nazrey

*Novotel Interhill Hotel*
Kuching










Update :
by kiko


----------



## nazrey

*Borneo Convention Centre Kuching*
Sarawak



















*Update :*
by kiko










*Kuching Tower & Convention Centre*


----------



## Ampelio

^^KUCHING projects! kay: keep update


----------



## nazrey

by webbie


----------



## nazrey

*Project is on-going:
Yayasan Melaka Building at MITC - Melaka International Trade Centre*
Malacca City, Malacca










*Management and Science University (MSU)*
MSU Main Campus, Section 13, Shah Alam - under piling stage
http://www.msu.edu.my/v6/index.php
Shah Alam, Selangor


----------



## nazrey

*Sepang Gold Coast, Malaysia's only Palm-shaped resort*
Sepang, Selangor










by D_Y2k.2^




























From http://www.sepanggoldcoast.com


----------



## nazrey

*Senai International Airport*
Johor Bahru, Johor

Senai International Airport, officially known as Sultan Ismail International Airport (Malay: Lapangan Terbang Antarabangsa Sultan Ismail), is an airport located in the town of Senai, near Johor Bahru, Malaysia. The airport is the secondary hub for AirAsia.

Today, this airport is managed by *Senai Airport Terminal Services Sdn Bhd (SATS)*, the first independent airport operator in Malaysia, after taking over the operations of the airport from *Malaysia Airports Holdings Berhad (MAHB)* in 2003.

















An artist’s impression Senai Airport’s Aero Mall, which is scheduled to be completed at end-2009










Source : Airliners network


----------



## nazrey

*First Subang*
Subang Jaya, Selangor


----------



## nazrey

*Puteri Harbour*
Nusajaya, Johor










Update:


----------



## nazrey

*Suria Sabah*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah



















Update:
by benz


----------



## nazrey

*Sandakan Harbour Mall & Hotel *
@ Sandakan Habour Sqaure
Sandakan, Sabah










Update:



ntly1 said:


> Today I logged on to Sandakan Harbour Square website and found some updated photos on the site.


----------



## nazrey

*Lido Boulevard reclamation works to start in Q3*
Johor Baru, Johor
By Shahrum SayuthiPublished: 2009/05/18










CENTRAL Malaysian Properties (CMP) Sdn Bhd, developer of the RM2.7 billion Lido Boulevard in Johor Baru, will start reclamation works on the project in the third quarter of this year. 

In a statement issued yesterday, the company said it has obtained approval from the authorities for the reclamation works to start. 

The approval came with the support of relevant agencies such as the Marine Department, Malaysian Highway Authority, Johor Baru City Council and the State Economic Planning Unit. 

The Lido Boulevard project, which is located within the Iskandar Malaysia development corridor, is an integrated waterfront development which stretches over 2.4km along the Tebrau Straits coastline.


----------



## nazrey

*Wisma Selcra*
Kuching, Sarawak
by Yohanes 












Yohanes said:


> Wisma Salcra, foto by Carjon, www.catscity.com


----------



## nazrey

*i-City*
Shah Alam, Selangor



> http://www.i-bhd.com/
> 
> Progressing


*i-Bhd unveils data centre park in i-City*
Friday April 10, 2009










i-Bhd unveils data centre park in i-City


PETALING JAYA: I-Bhd’s i-City set another milestone with the launch of Data Centre Park, one of the largest data centre space providers in a single location in Malaysia, yesterday.

Speaking at the launch of the Data Centre Park, Science, Technology and Innovation Minister Datuk Dr Maximus Ongkili said data centres represented one of the fastest growing segments in Malaysia’s information and communications technology industry.

“Demand for data centre services in Malaysia is forecast to be worth more than US$150mil. Data centre capacity in the region is forecast to increase by 68% by 2013,” he said, adding that the private sector was encouraged to participate actively in the government initiative on cybercentre development.

The RM2bil i-City in Shah Alam received MSC Cybercentre status last May.

Ongkili said companies operating in i-City would be able to reduce their cost of operations by 33% because of its technology infrastructure and office services.

“In fact, we are looking at how i-City can be the benchmark for future cybercentres in the country,” he said.

Designed for data centre service providers and large organisations planning to build their own data centre buildings, the park has the capacity to host up to four centres with a combined floor space of 200,000 sq ft.

Kompakar, Malaysia’s leading data centre provider, will be the operator.


----------



## nazrey

*'Expo city' will make Iskandar trading hub*
By Ahmad Fairuz Othman
Published: 2009/05/23










Asia Pacific Trade and Expo City (APTEC)

ISKANDAR Malaysia in Johor is set to become a major trading hub in the region for manufacturers and buyers once a permanent one-stop exposition, trade and distribution centre near Pasir Gudang is completed in five to seven years. 

Called the "Asia Pacific Trade and Expo City" (APTEC), it is located within the RM6.6 billion township of Lakehill Resort City, which is being developed by Malaysia Pacific Corp Bhd (MPCB).

Once completed, APTEC will have a built-up gross floor area of about 4 million sq ft, occupying a land area of 9.4ha.

MPCB president and chief executive officer Datuk Bill Ch'ng said APTEC would become a centre for manufacturers of all sizes to showcase their products to international buyers.

"Buyers will come to the hub just like in a department store. These buyers will be retailers and wholesalers.

"The hub will be the centre to supply goods for the regional market, and allow buyers from all over the world to source their products here," said Ch'ng after attending the launch of the Iskandar Malaysia Open Day in Johor yesterday.

Manufacturers who set up their base in APTEC will promote their products to buyers from Southeast Asia, India, Japan, South Korea, Taiwan and the Middle East.

Ch'ng said potential manufacturers at APTEC would be selected based on the potential of their products or services.

They include manufacturers of goods such as electronics, fashion, home appliances and foodstuff.

Investors and traders will also find accommodation and recreation at the Lakehill Resort City to complement their business dealings. 

Other attractions in the development include a six-star lakeside resort, factory outlet stores, a heritage and cultural village, a thematic restaurant located on top of a rock formation and other international bistros and cafes.


----------



## nazrey

*Iskandar Financial District (Zone B)*
@ Medini Iskandar at Nusajaya, Johor



















The site:
by Nabil


----------



## 2206

_COMING SOON!!_
*SURIA SABAH*

by ripple* ~ "LOVE thy neighbour"


----------



## nazrey

*1 Borneo *
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah










Update:
by thienzieyung


----------



## 2206

*Harbour City *(still in progress)

by benz


----------



## nazrey

*Johor*

*An eye-opener for visitors *
Sim Bak Heng 
2009/06/09 










IRDA chief executive officer Harun Johari (left) briefing State Housing, Local 
Government and Public Amenities Committee chairman Datuk Ahmad Zahri 
Jamil (centre) during the Iskandar Malaysia Open Day in Johor Baru recently. 
With them is Iskandar Investment Bhd president and chief executive officer 
Arlida Ariff (right). 










The Iskandar Malaysia Open Day provided a good platform for the organiser 
and exhibitors to brief visitors on the progress of their respective projects. 
— Pictures by Zain Ahmed 










The skyscrapers and modern architecture attracted the attention of many. 

THE Iskandar Malaysia Open Day which was held in Johor Baru recently was an eye-opener for all. "All" includes not just the visitors alone but also the organiser and exhibitors. The look of disbelief and wonder etched in the faces of visitors as they toured from booth to booth viewing the impressive models on display would not have gone unnoticed by the organiser and exhibitors.

But probably more shocking were the questions posed, which revealed how ignorant some visitors were on Iskandar Malaysia or Johor in general.

When I asked a friend manning the Port of Tanjung Pelepas (PTP) booth about the public response at the end of the three-day event, he replied, "Many asked me what is PTP?"

I burst into laughter. Maybe the PTP acronym has too many references, or maybe nobody knew about PTP at all. So, who is to be blamed for asking such a question?


In another corner, I overheard a person asking: "Is this another Mapex (Malaysia Property Exhibition)?"

Well, I could forgive him for asking that question. After all, I got the same impression, judging from the decorations at the Johor Baru City Square atrium. There were two to three developers capitalising on the Open Day to promote their products.

So, the organiser and exhibitors must be having a tough time briefing visitors on what Iskandar Malaysia is all about. 

The Iskandar Regional Development Authority showcased an eyecatching model of the futuristic Danga Bay waterfront with its state-of-the-art high-rise buildings and marina. 

I, for one, couldn't take my eyes off this dazzling model of glass buildings with its glittering lights. 

I couldn't help noticing the looks of disbelief written on the faces of the visitors. Some felt that they might not live long enough to see the model turning into reality.

For me, the timeline for completion of Iskandar Malaysia is just too long. Maybe I would have retired by the time the buildings come up.

The Open Day was not just meant for adults. The organiser had painstakingly set aside a corner for children to play with Lego blocks. 

Obviously, this was to promote and provide a good preview of the upcoming Legoland theme park in Nusajaya for children.

But by then the children would have grown up and the Legoland no longer suitable for them.

I am not sure if the Open Day attracted the intended crowd of traders, entrepreneurs and investors. It would be sad if the visitors were just window shoppers.

Nevertheless, the exhibition was well-planned, judging from the great lengths exhibitors went to impress the crowd.


----------



## nazrey

*Johor*

*The unveiling of Iskandar Malaysia *
AHMAD FAIRUZ OTHMAN 
2009/06/03 










(From left) Johor Baru Mayor Datuk Mohd Naim Nasir, Iskandar Investment 
Berhad president and chief executive officer Arlida Ariff, state Housing, Local 
Government and Public Amenities Committee chairman Ahmad Zahri Jamil and 
Irda chief executive officer Harun Johari at the launch of the Iskandar 
Malaysia open day. 

For the first time ever, the public were shown what their future will be like in the growth corridor, writes AHMAD FAIRUZ OTHMAN

THE Iskandar Regional Development Authority (Irda) held its first ever Open Day for three days at Johor Baru City Square. 

About 50,000 visitors, most of them living and working in Iskandar Malaysia, turned up. Many were curious to know about the opportunities available in business, leisure, education and housing in the area that had been earmarked for growth and development.

They browsed through the 30 booths there and met with representatives from Irda and related agencies such as Iskandar Investment Bhd, UEM Land Bhd, Johor Corporation, MSC Cyberport Sdn Bhd and Senai Airport Terminal Services. 


Irda human capital senior vice-president, Nor Hisham Hussein, said the event was held to explain the impact the Iskandar Malaysia plan would have on the public.

Previously, Irda had organised two promotional events but those were only for investors and the media.

"This is our first attempt to meet with the public. This exhibition is not only about property but also things that will affect them in general," said Nor Hisham on the last day of the event. 

Among the companies that had a booth in the exhibition was Malaysia Pacific Corporation Bhd. 

It offered a preview of the mixed township development project known as Lakehill Resort City.

Located near Pasir Gudang, the project includes building the Asia Pacific Trade and Expo City (APTEC), which will turn Iskandar Malaysia into a major trading hub. 

"APTEC will create a tremendous multiplier affect in terms of job opportunities," said Malaysia Pacific Corporation Bhd president and chief executive officer, Bill Ch'ng, who estimated that no less than 70,000 jobs would be created. 

Ch'ng said Mara had also showed interest in collaborating with a university to open a campus in Lakehill Resort City. The campus would offer courses in information technology and hospitality.

Another person who shared Ch'ng's optimism was Amanahraya-JMF Asset Management Sdn Bhd deputy chairman, Datuk Ahmad Kamal Al-Yafii. The company is a shareholder in the Lakehill Resort City project.

He said all projects in Iskandar Malaysia would have a spillover affect on surrounding areas. 

"The APTEC trade centre would encourage the growth of transport companies and small businesses."

The event also attracted property buyers from Singapore. Singaporean businessman Manjit Singh, 47, praised the organisers for providing useful information.

Manjit, who lives in Yishun, had read about Iskandar Malaysia in newspapers and was impressed with the housing developments in the growth region.

"I have yet to decide as I want to gather more information, but I think the open day is a good idea because it gives a chance for people like me to see what Iskandar has to offer," said Manjit.

Housing project exhibitor, A. Raju, said more than half of the visitors at his company's booth were those living in Iskandar Malaysia. 

"Most of them are owners of single-storey houses in areas such as Taman Scientex near Pasir Gudang.

"When they see the models of the houses and various facilities that are being built, they become interested. 

"Many of them want to 'upgrade' to bigger houses," Raju said.


----------



## nazrey

*Johor*

*Good response to Iskandar Malaysia open day*
By MOHD FARHAAN SHAH

JOHOR BARU: The Iskandar Malaysia open day, held for the first time on a large scale attracted a large crowd as many wanted to see the plans and future development within the mammoth project.

Besides locals, it also attracted foreigners including Singaporeans.

Local construction worker Kong Thien Loi, 56, said the development of Iskandar Malaysia would be good for Johoreans.

“With the kind of investment coming in, it will create jobs here and it will benefit the economy as well.

“The establishment of EduCity with the Newcastle University of Medicine (NUMed) Malaysia will give the students here an opportunity to study locally.

Student Mohd Yusof Mohd Razif, 18, believes that Iskandar Malaysia would not only attract investors but tourists as well.

“When Legoland is complete, I think that it will be the main tourist attraction not only in Johor but also in the country.

“It will attract local tourists and foreigners to stay in Johor longer instead of just passing through on their way to the north,” he said.

Universiti Teknologi Malaysia (UTM) lecturer Muhammad Imzan Hassan, 33, believes that Iskandar Malaysia would put Malaysia, especially Johor, on the world map.

“But I think that the marketing needs to be more aggressive to attract foreign investors.

“The open day gives people a chance to see what they are planning for Iskandar Malaysia,” he said, adding that this was the first time there was such a large scale exhibition showcasing the event.

Another visitor Christine Teo, 40, hopes that the development of Iskandar Malaysia would not be just all talk.

“Hopefully, the government is not over ambitious and I hope this project goes on smoothly, she said.

Retiree Mohamad Ismail Selamat, 63, who is a Singaporean, described the project as a great achievement for Malaysia.


Giving info: The Johor Fire and Rescue Department operations commander C. Kesaven (right) explaining the equipment to visitors.

“With the investors coming in and the tall buildings in Iskandar Malaysia, it will change the landscape in Johor.

“But the important thing is to keep the area within Iskandar Malaysia clean because if you do not maintain cleanliness, it will chase away investors,” he said.

Ismail added that Iskandar Malaysia would serve as a win-win project for both Malaysia and Singapore as both countries were located next to each other.

Another visitor, car salesman G. Suresh, 40, hoped that the project would mirror similar projects in Dubai.

“With the state government moving to Nusajaya, I also hope emphasis will be made to ensure Johor Baru continues to be vibrant,” he said.

A total of 50,000 people took part in the three-day event themed “A Vision for All” recently.

The exhibition featured participation from more than 15 partners of Iskandar Malaysia including Johor State Investment Centre (JSIC), Ministry of International Trade and Industry (MITI) and Malaysian Industrial Development Authority (MIDA).

Iskandar Investment Berhad (IIB), UEM Land Berhad, Johor Corp, Port of Tanjung Pelepas, Senai Airport, MSC Cyberport, the police and fire and rescue department also took part.


Lending a helping hand: An Iskandar Regional Development Authority employee (left) assisting a visitor to sign up for the Safe Home Campaign.

Besides the exhibition, there were other activities such as cultural performances including Indian Folk and Bollywood Dance Show, Chinese Wushu Dance Show and Malay Cultural Dance Show.

There were also clowns, puzzle games and Lego challenges for children.

Iskandar Regional Development Authority (IRDA) chief executive officer Harun Johari described the response as very encouraging.

“We are very happy with the response this time around and I believe that we have been able to meet our objective of creating higher awareness among the public on Iskandar Malaysia,” added Harun.

Besides exhibitions and activities, visitors also took the opportunity to sign up for the Safe Home Campaign, which is being held during the school holidays until June 14.

Housewife Rosnita Osman, 57, said the Safe Home Campaign would benefit the community as it allowed folk to get to know their neighbours better.

Lorry driver P. Mahendran, 47, said this was the first time he had heard about the campaign and hoped the police would continue patrolling their neighbourhood even after the campaign.

The Safe Home Campaign is jointly organised by the state police, IRDA, Danga City Mall and The Star.


----------



## nazrey

*Johor*



nazrey said:


> *An eye-opener for visitors *
> Sim Bak Heng
> 2009/06/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRDA chief executive officer Harun Johari (left) briefing State Housing, Local
> Government and Public Amenities Committee chairman Datuk Ahmad Zahri
> Jamil (centre) during the Iskandar Malaysia Open Day in Johor Baru recently.
> With them is Iskandar Investment Bhd president and chief executive officer
> Arlida Ariff (right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iskandar Malaysia Open Day provided a good platform for the organiser
> and exhibitors to brief visitors on the progress of their respective projects.
> — Pictures by Zain Ahmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skyscrapers and modern architecture attracted the attention of many.
> 
> THE Iskandar Malaysia Open Day which was held in Johor Baru recently was an eye-opener for all. "All" includes not just the visitors alone but also the organiser and exhibitors. The look of disbelief and wonder etched in the faces of visitors as they toured from booth to booth viewing the impressive models on display would not have gone unnoticed by the organiser and exhibitors.
> 
> But probably more shocking were the questions posed, which revealed how ignorant some visitors were on Iskandar Malaysia or Johor in general.
> 
> When I asked a friend manning the Port of Tanjung Pelepas (PTP) booth about the public response at the end of the three-day event, he replied, "Many asked me what is PTP?"
> 
> I burst into laughter. Maybe the PTP acronym has too many references, or maybe nobody knew about PTP at all. So, who is to be blamed for asking such a question?
> 
> 
> In another corner, I overheard a person asking: "Is this another Mapex (Malaysia Property Exhibition)?"
> 
> Well, I could forgive him for asking that question. After all, I got the same impression, judging from the decorations at the Johor Baru City Square atrium. There were two to three developers capitalising on the Open Day to promote their products.
> 
> So, the organiser and exhibitors must be having a tough time briefing visitors on what Iskandar Malaysia is all about.
> 
> The Iskandar Regional Development Authority showcased an eyecatching model of the futuristic Danga Bay waterfront with its state-of-the-art high-rise buildings and marina.
> 
> I, for one, couldn't take my eyes off this dazzling model of glass buildings with its glittering lights.
> 
> I couldn't help noticing the looks of disbelief written on the faces of the visitors. Some felt that they might not live long enough to see the model turning into reality.
> 
> For me, the timeline for completion of Iskandar Malaysia is just too long. Maybe I would have retired by the time the buildings come up.
> 
> The Open Day was not just meant for adults. The organiser had painstakingly set aside a corner for children to play with Lego blocks.
> 
> Obviously, this was to promote and provide a good preview of the upcoming Legoland theme park in Nusajaya for children.
> 
> But by then the children would have grown up and the Legoland no longer suitable for them.
> 
> I am not sure if the Open Day attracted the intended crowd of traders, entrepreneurs and investors. It would be sad if the visitors were just window shoppers.
> 
> Nevertheless, the exhibition was well-planned, judging from the great lengths exhibitors went to impress the crowd.


Iskandar Malaysia Development 
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Johor*

*Danga Bay Vision City of the South*
Iskandar Malaysia Development 
From Malaysian Forum


----------



## nazrey

> Sabah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kota Kinabalu, is the capital of Sabah state in Malaysia. It is also the capital of the West Coast Division of Sabah. The city is located on the northwest coast of Borneo facing the South China Sea.


*South China Sea Place*
by TYW










Photos by benz










*Promenade Hotel Renovation*



















*Cititel Express Hotel*



















Near Taman BDC and Taman Khidmat



















*Suria Sabah shoping mall*




























*Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront*
A Seafront Boardwalk & Lifestyle Center.


----------



## nazrey

> Sarawak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuching - Sarawak's capital, the City of Cats is located at the western tip of the state


Photos taken from Malaysian forum
*Sarawak State Legislative Assembly*
The brand new State Legislative Assembly (Dewan Undangan Negeri) building in Kuching.





































*Wisma Selcra*



















* Borneo Convention Centre* 




























*The Spring*



















*NEW: MBO The Spring opens*
A new lavish 8-screen locatIon greets Borneo 
The 8-screen location is the cinema chain's seventh nationwide and also features the first 3D hall in Borneo, seating over 350. Here are some pictures from the new venue.


----------



## nazrey

> Perak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipoh - the capital city of the Perak state, known for its great food, tin mines and limestone mountains and caves.


*Tower Regency Hotel* (NEW)
Photos from Malaysian forum










*New renovation of Ipoh Railway Station*


----------



## nazrey

> Kelantan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kota Bharu - the state capital, and focal point for Kelantan's administration and business activities


*Kota Baru Waterfront*










This parcel D measuring 450 acres of prime land which stretches 3 kilometers almost parallel to Kelantan River starting from Sultan Yahya Petra Bridge in the north leading to Kampung Pintu Geng in the south.
Shopping mall/Hypermarket



















Leisure/Stadium










Club/Golf feild










Residential Units
























From Malaysian forum
Kota Bahru










Sultan Yahya Petra Bridge


----------



## nazrey

> Pahang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuantan - the state capital, a popular seaside resort


*Putra Square*
TOWER 1 : ORIENTAL COAST HOTEL
TOWER 2 : MSC KUANTAN TOWER (office block)
CENTRE : SULTAN AHMAD SHAH INTERNATIONAL CONVENTION CENTRE (SASICC)












James Foong said:


> The town is rapidly spread into old residential area.
> Putra Square Tower n convention centre:


----------



## nazrey

> Johor





nazrey said:


> *Danga Bay Vision City of the South*
> Iskandar Malaysia Development
> From Malaysian Forum


*Iskandar Invt to award RM2b jobs next year*
By Chong Pooi KoonPublished: 2009/10/01 










Iskandar Investment Bhd, a government company tasked to build catalytic projects in Iskandar Malaysia in Johor, will give out RM2 billion worth of contracts next year. 

The contracts include jobs to build hotels and a shopping mall surrounding the Legoland theme park, president and chief executive officer Arlida Ariff said. 

She said the company has awarded over RM1 billion worth of construction jobs before this and it is stepping up the development pace at Iskandar Malaysia. WCT Bhd, an infrastructure firm, had in July won contracts valued at RM767 million to build roads and sewerage there. Property and construction firm Mitrajaya Holdings Bhd has also won jobs from Iskandar Investment.

"We've spent the last few years planning and firming up deals, now it is time to convert those investments into activities that will stimulate more works on the ground," Arlida told a media briefing in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

Next year's contracts are mainly for the construction of buildings that include a medical school and student residences, residential units within the Medini cluster, and amenities around Legoland.

The completion date for Legoland has been brought forward by about a year and it is now scheduled to be ready by April 2012, Arlida said. At least one hotel in that area and a shopping mall, will be ready by the time the theme park opens its doors, she said.

There will be a four-star business hotel and another resort hotel around Legoland, she added. 

Arlida said Iskandar will bring in partners, both local and foreign, to work on some of the projects.

"Towards this year-end and into next year, we hope to announce at least three more partners and bring in three more universities into Educity (within Iskandar Malaysia)," she said. 

"The next two months are very busy for me. I'll be travelling to five countries to finalise deals." She will be travelling to Dubai, the UK, Australia and India in the next two months. 

"It's time to expand beyond the current markets and partners that we have now. There's still a lot of room for growth," she said. 

Iskandar Investment's reputation and credibility is more solid now that it has awarded a big sum in contracts, she remarked. "We have given out over RM1 billion contracts. This is an affirmation that the project is for real."


----------



## nazrey

> Perak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipoh - the capital city of the Perak state, known for its great food, tin mines and limestone mountains and caves.


*De Garden Mall* (NEW)
Photos from Malaysian forum



















De Garden, is set to be a distinguished new landmark in Ipoh, providing a new lifestyle shopping experience where shoppers can enjoy a fine selection of food, drinks and relaxation, all under a glass-canopied boulevard which is expected to be opened in 4th Quarter 2009.

UPDATE:


----------



## nazrey

> Johor


*Building an iconic expo city*
Saturday October 10, 2009 By TEE LIN SAY










“It will be a truly integrated city attracting all types of people and 
nationalities that will have something to interest each one of them. 
The city will create a huge influx of tourists,” says Ch’ng.

THROUGH much of this year, Malaysia Pacific Corp Bhd chief executive Datuk Bill Ch’ng’s business compass has been focused on the iconic Asia Pacific Trade & Expo City (APTEC) – the centre-piece of the company’s project in Iskandar Development.

Ch’ng wants to turn the RM1.6bil APTEC into Asia’s biggest trade and distribution hub with hotels, service apartments, office towers, retail malls, international entertainment city, factory outlets, Malaysia cultural heritage village, and other tourist attractions.

“It will be a truly integrated city attracting all types of people and nationalities that will have something to interest each one of them. The city will create a huge influx of tourists,” says Ch’ng.

APTEC’s other unique component is LakeHill Resort City, a mixed-zone development comprising residential, commercial and tourism attractions.

This is located at Iskandar’s Eastgate Development Zone.

Once completed, both developments will have a combined gross developmental value of RM6.6bil.

“All the 22 parcels of land in the LakeHill Resort City, totalling 638 acres, are unencumbered. The 2008 valuation of the land is at RM450mil, but this will increase once the development starts,” says Ch’ng in an interview with StarBizWeek.

Some of the parcels of land, he points out, have been earmarked for joint venture (JV) purposes.

“Cash from these JVs will provide immediate profits to pay future dividends and cash for funding,” he says.

Interestingly, MP Corp is the only non government-linked company currently involved in the development of the massive Iskandar Regional Development Authority (IRDA).

The masterplan has already been approved and MP Corp has started on infrastructures and civil works and is seeking approval for each of the 22 parcels within the development.

MP Corp’s sole partner in the IDR projects – APTEC and LakeHill – is AmanahRaya Development Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of AmanahRaya Bhd.

AmanahRaya, wholly owned by the Minister of Finance Inc, has a 22% interest in the joint venture.

*Renowned architect*

Ch’ng, 70, was the original architect who master-minded the proposed Genting Highland Casino Hill Resort between 1965 and 1972 which encompassed a ‘casino’ as an economic icon of the period to attract tourism and foreign exchange earnings.

He was also named one of the “50 Asia’s Top Corporate Takeover and Turnaround CEOs” by Business Weekly International magazine in 1989, for turning around the Emporium Group Singapore from bankruptcy and also Bousted-Co Singapore and Bousted PLC, United Kingdom from the doldrums.

He was appointed by tycoon Tan Sri Quek Leng Chan as an advisor and subsequently chief executive officer of MP Corp in 2005.

In December 2006, Ch’ng acquired a controlling stake of 60% in MP Corp through his Hong Kong-based private vehicle Top Lander Offshore Inc.

Ch’ng recalls that when he first took over the reins of the company “it was like taking over a sick baby”. Back then, MP Corp was developing low to medium cost houses in the area, now earmarked for the Iskandar development, which he put an immediate halt to. In place, he drew up a new masterplan which got the nod last year.

His mission now is to woo strategic investors – local and foreign – into the project.

By year end, MP Corp will launch its residential properties.

“Our office in Hong Kong is also coordinating and marketing APTEC and LakeHill in Hong Kong and China,” he enthuses.

Ch’ng sees huge potential in Iskandar-Singapore, as he sees strong similarities to Shenzen and Hong Kong economic success story.

“Iskandar-Singapore’s combined logistic, strategic and natural geographical advantage will be the epicentre of the Asia Pacific, Indian Continent and Middle East’s huge consumer market population,” he says.

Originally, the plan was to complete the whole development in 12-15 years but Ch’ng wants to fast track it to within 8 years.

“I want to build it all at one go. You cannot do it on a piecemeal basis. That always fails. You need something very unique and an icon to attract foreigners to come in. And APTEC will spur the imagination of foreign direct investments,” he says.

Ch’ng is now targeting Chinese exhibitors to take up 50% of its wholesale permanent exhibition centre comprising of 2.25 million nett exhibition space.

Meanwhile, initial construction will be financed by bank borrowings.

MP Corp is currently in discussions with some financial institutions to raise a term loan to undertake the project. MP Corp is also seeking a tax-incentive status similar to the ones obtained by Medini and Puteri Harbour in Nusajaya.

In the fourth quarter to June 2009, revenue grew 16% to RM2.73mil year-on-year; the company made a loss of RM915,000 from a profit of RM8.56mil in the previous year’s corresponding quarter.

For the full year, it made a net profit of RM54mil from RM57mil previously.

As at June, the company’s net asset value per share is RM1.55. The counter finished trading on Friday at 54.5 sen.

Two weeks ago, MP Corp proposed a two-renounceable-call rights issue of up to 129.448 million shares together with 129.448 million free detachable warrants.

The rights issue is at RM1 per share; the first call of 42 sen will be fully payable in cash by shareholders while the second call of 58 sen will be capitalised from the retained profits account.

The proposed rights issue is expected to raise gross proceeds of up to about RM54.37mil, of which RM30mil will be used to retire advances from Top Lander.

The proposed three-for-four rights issue is being undertaken on a minimum subscription basis to enable the company to raise funds without incurring interest costs.

MP Corp had determined a minimum subscription of 76.827 million rights shares and the company will obtain a letter of undertaking from its substantial shareholder, Top Lander Offshore Inc, to subscribe for all the rights shares.

*The proposed rights issue is expected to be completed by the first quarter of 2010.*


----------



## nazrey

> Selangor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shah Alam is a city in Petaling and Klang Districts in Selangor, Malaysia, about 25 kilometres (15 mi) west of the country's capital, Kuala Lumpur.





nazrey said:


> *UPDATE:*
> by msyukry08


UPDATE:
by Syukry Photos
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4084637760/


----------



## nazrey

> Sarawak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuching - Sarawak's capital, the City of Cats is located at the western tip of the state


*ST3, Kuching, Sarawak*










UPDATE:



kiko said:


> proposed hotel & shopping mall opposte the spring..construction are in progress


----------



## nazrey

> Sabah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kota Kinabalu, is the capital of Sabah state in Malaysia. It is also the capital of the West Coast Division of Sabah. The city is located on the northwest coast of Borneo facing the South China Sea.


*South China Sea Place*












nazrey said:


> by benz





nazrey said:


> Photos by benz


*UPDATE:*
by benz


----------



## nazrey

> Sarawak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuching - Sarawak's capital, the City of Cats is located at the western tip of the state


*Pedestrian bridge will enhance city’s image*
Wednesday 02 Dec, 2009
http://www.easterntimes.com.my/index.php?news_id=1&news_content=14354










Artist’s impression of the proposed pedestrian bridge linking the State 
Legislative Assembly Complex across the Sarawak River to the Kuching Waterfront.

KUCHING: The proposed pedestrian bridge linking the State Legislative Assembly (DUN) complex to the Kuching Waterfront across the Sarawak River will enhance Kuching as a prime tourist destination, says the Managing Director of Plaza Merdeka Holdings Sdn Bhd, Steve Ng.

He said the bridge, designed by a renowned Malaysian architect, Hijas Kasturi, who also designed the new DUN complex, would allow visitors to savour the real beauty of the city. It would also link the city’s major historical sites, including the proposed Plaza Merdeka, which would be completed in 2012.

“I understand that the project (bridge) is still at the proposal stage,” he told the media yesterday.

On another matter, Ng dismissed the claims of State Assemblyman for Padungan Dominique Ng that there was no progress on the Plaza Merdeka project.

“The project is ahead of schedule with 130 bore piles completed to date. The ground conditions are good and we have not encountered any major problems. The workers are working late into the night, and we are confident of meeting the scheduled opening date in March 2012,” he said.

Plaza Merdeka, he added, had appointed an internationally acclaimed construction company, Binapuri Construction Bhd (the same company which had built the DUN Complex) as the project main contractor.

“We are confident that with their endorsement and strong organisation, we will complete the project in March 2012. We will continue to work hard to ensure a trouble-free construction process,” said Ng.

Besides the shopping complex, Plaza Merdeka will also have a five-star hotel with three-star prices, which would be operational by the third quarter of 2012.


----------



## nazrey

>





>


State Legislative Assembly (DUN) complex
Kuching, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

> Selangor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subang Jaya is a residential town in the Klang Valley in Selangor, Malaysia. It is situated in the district of Petaling.


*New Project:
One City USJ*
Subang Jaya (USJ), Selangor


----------



## nazrey

> Johor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johor Bahru is the capital city of Johor in southern Malaysia. Johor Bahru is the southernmost city of the Eurasian mainland.
> Eurasia


*New Project:
KSL City*
Johor Bahru, Johor


----------



## nazrey

> Pahang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuantan is the state capital of Pahang, the largest state in Peninsular Malaysia. It is situated near the mouth of the Kuantan River and faces the South China Sea.


*Putra Square*
- TOWER 1 : 23-storey Swiss-Belhotel and Convention 
- TOWER 2 : 24-storey MSC KUANTAN TOWER (office block)
- CENTRE : SULTAN AHMAD SHAH INTERNATIONAL CONVENTION CENTRE (SASICC)












Kuantanite said:


>


----------



## nazrey

> Johor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johor Bahru is the capital city of Johor in southern Malaysia. Johor Bahru is the southernmost city of the *Eurasian mainland.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eurasia


*KSL City*
Johor Bahru












JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Latest Progress


----------



## nazrey

> Johor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johor Bahru is the capital city of Johor in southern Malaysia. Johor Bahru is the southernmost city of the *Eurasian mainland.*


*Oakwood Residences*
@ DangaBay,JB 












JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Latest Progress


----------



## nazrey

> Selangor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shah Alam is a city in Petaling and Klang Districts in Selangor, Malaysia, about 25 kilometres (15 mi) west of the country's capital, Kuala Lumpur.


*Management & Science University*
Shah Alam, Selangor



nazrey said:


> *UPDATE:*
> by msyukry08


UPDATE:


SHAH FIRDAUS said:


> *Management & Science University in Sec.13, Shah Alam*


----------



## nazrey

-EDIT-


----------



## nazrey

> Sabah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kota Kinabalu, is the capital of Sabah state in Malaysia. It is also the capital of the West Coast Division of Sabah. The city is located on the northwest coast of Borneo facing the South China Sea.


*RM200m private hosp*
Published on: Saturday, January 29, 2011
http://www.dailyexpress.com.my/news.cfm?NewsID=76884










Kota Kinabalu: A new 200-bed private hospital costing RM200 million will be built this year beside the Sutera Harbour Resort, here, that will further boost Sabah's medical tourism potential. 

Jesselton Wellness and Parkway Holdings Limited on Friday signed a Master Collaboration Agreement to build the premium hospital named Gleneagles Medical Centre, Kota Kinabalu. 

It would be positioned as a premium tertiary care hospital under ParkwayHealth - a brand synonymous with quality patient care and excellent clinical outcomes in the region. 

The hospital would be equipped with state-of-the-art medical facilities and the latest medical technology to deliver quality patient care and comprehensive healthcare services that are of international standards. 

In addition to inpatient, radiology, ancillary and ambulatory services, the hospital would offer specialities such as obstetrics and gynaecology, paediatrics, orthopaedics, general surgery, heart and vascular as well as internal medicines. 

The groundbreaking ceremony is due in the middle of the year while construction is slated for completion by early 2014. Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak and Chief Minister Datuk Seri Musa Aman witnessed the signing ceremony. 

Jesselton Wellness was represented by Warisan Harta Chairman Datuk Ramlee Marhaban while Parkway by its CEO-cum-Managing Director, Dr Tan See Leng. 

Under the terms of the agreement, Parkway would lease as well as operate the completed hospital building owned by Jesselton Wellness. 

The entire development has an approximate gross development value (GDV) in excess of RM500 million. 

"The hospital will be financed through a proposed RM200 million bond. "Danajamin Nasional Berhad, Malaysia's first financial guarantee insurer, has made an offer to guarantee the bonds. 

"With this guarantee, the proposed bonds will be wrapped by Danajamin's AAA rating when issued," he said. 

He said the medical landscape in Sabah right now is still limited in both options and capabilities. Hence, the Gleneagles Centre he is a critical move to address the urgently rising demand and needs of the population in Sabah. 

He said Parkway was the right partner, being one of Asia's leading private healthcare providers with a strong pan-Asian presence and solid industry fundamentals that Sabah can leverage on. 

"The successful completion of this project will be another step towards the benchmarks our visionary Chief Minister is setting to develop Sabah. 

And with his support, this project has become a reality," he said. 

Dr Tan on the other hand said with 40 years of experience and track record in providing hospital management services, clinical expertise and healthcare technology solutions, Gleneagles would continue to work closely with its partners in Sabah to contribute to development of the healthcare sector. 

Parkway Holdings Limited has a network of 16 hospitals with more than 3,400 beds throughout Asia, including Singapore, Malaysia, Brunei, India and China. 

In Malaysia, it has 12 branches such as in in Kuala Lumpur, Penang, Ipoh and Klang.


----------



## nazrey

> Sarawak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuching - Sarawak's capital, the City of Cats is located at the western tip of the state


*ST3*
12 Storey Spartments cum Shopping Complex @Jalan Simpang Tiga




















dpmy05 said:


> ST3
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## nazrey

> Pahang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuantan - the state capital, a popular seaside resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by jamalpaktongko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 5yS


*Putra Square, Kuantan*
TOWER 1 : ZENITH HOTEL
TOWER 2 : MSC KUANTAN TOWER (office block)
CENTRE : SULTAN AHMAD SHAH INTERNATIONAL CONVENTION CENTRE (SASICC)












jamalpaktongko said:


> From http://duncaninkuantan.blogspot.com
> Update on Zenith Hotel
> Opening 1st January 2011


by jamalpaktongko


----------



## nazrey

> Terengganu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuala Terengganu, the capital of Terengganu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5452973152/


*Paya Bunga Square *





















nickis said:


> Progress PB Square 16/2/2011


----------



## nazrey

> Selangor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shah Alam — state capital known for its giant blue mosque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/razuryza/2285664487/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pictorius/5151745632/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/razuryza/2298804452/


*Setia City Mall, Shah Alam*



















> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=13224&id=115888868433801


----------



## nazrey

> *Cyberjaya, Selangor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyberjaya is a new planned township with a science park as the core that forms a key part of the Multimedia Super Corridor in Malaysia. It is located in the district of Sepang, Selangor and is situated about 50 km south of Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia. This town aspires to be known as the Silicon Valley of Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/arwenetik/3661888404/


*NEW PROJECT: The [email protected]*
www.theplace.com.my
20storey Duplex suites
22storey Studio suites
69 retail lots


----------



## nazrey

> Sabah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kota Kinabalu, is the capital of Sabah state in Malaysia. It is also the capital of the West Coast Division of Sabah. The city is located on the northwest coast of Borneo facing the South China Sea.


*Sabah a vibrant market for property — Bina Puri*
Posted on February 28, 2011, Monday
http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=97186










KOTA KINABALU: The market for construction and property sectors remains vibrant in Sabah, with many upcoming projects rolling out especially in Kota Kinabalu.

With this in mind, building construction group Bina Puri Holdings Bhd (Bina Puri) remains as one of prospective beneficiaries getting a ‘slice of the pie’, given its established presence in the northern Malaysian Borneo state.

“Here in Sabah, I believe the boost would be on tourism,” said its executive director Matthew Tee during a recent briefing with the media on the group’s properties in Sabah.

Currently, Bina Puri has completed two flagship residential properties and one commercial hub in Kota Kinabalu. These residential properties: the high-end Jesselton Condominium in the Damai area, and the medium cost, four-storey walk-up Malawa Court apartments in Sepangar, gather a combined value of some RM83.1 million.

The commercial property Alamesra Commercial Centre, comprising blocks of shop and office, is worth RM85 million.

On the construction segment, Bina Puri is engaged in many projects involving institutions and road works in Kota Kinabalu. The latest construction project completed by the group was the phase one of its RM162-million contract with Universiti Malaysia Sabah, which was ahead of the targeted completion date by three month. Phase two, which will comprise new lecture halls, is expected to be finished by this May.

“These are a few of our projects in Sabah. Going forward, we will be focusing on two future projects, namely an apartment project called Jesselton View and a proposed condominium development named One [email protected],” added Tee.

With an estimated gross development value (GDV) of RM66 million, the 16-storey Jesselton View comprising 80 units of apartments is slated to commence construction next month.

On the other hand, Tee disclosed that One [email protected] was still in the design stage. As such, construction would take another nine months to kick off.

“But we have bought the land. Tentatively, the condominium development should reach about RM75 million in GDV,” he added.


----------



## nazrey

> Sarawak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuching - Sarawak's capital, the City of Cats is located at the western tip of the state





nazrey said:


> *Headquarter Building for Sarawak Energy Berhad (SEB), Isthmus Island, Kuching, Sarawak*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/afitzview/5280443914/


----------



## nazrey

> Sabah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kota Kinabalu, is the capital of Sabah state in Malaysia. It is also the capital of the West Coast Division of Sabah. The city is located on the northwest coast of Borneo facing the South China Sea.


*1 Sulaman*











AndrewLall said:


> *Updates on 1 Sulaman*


----------



## nazrey

> Sarawak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibu - gateway to the hinterland of the Rejang River, Sarawak's and Malaysia's longest river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4628776147/in/photostream/


*Kingwood Hotel Extension*


----------



## nazrey

> Sabah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kota Kinabalu, is the capital of Sabah state in Malaysia. It is also the capital of the West Coast Division of Sabah. The city is located on the northwest coast of Borneo facing the South China Sea.


*International Technology & Convention Centre (ITCC) Penampang *










*Bumiputera Developer To Build ITCC-Penampang*
28 Mar 2011
http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v5/newsbusiness.php?id=574250

KOTA KINABALU, March 28 (Bernama) -- The International Technology and Commercial Centre Penampang (ITCC-Penampang) will be the biggest private commercial property development initiative to be undertaken by a local Bumiputera developer, said Sabah Chief Minister Datuk Seri Musa Aman today.

He said the government encouraged more Bumiputera entrepreneurs to initiate and participate in projects to help spur Sabah''s economic growth.

"There are indeed a variety of economic sectors in Sabah that Bumiputera businessmen can venture into...find out about the types of economic activities that you can take part in by speaking to the different agencies, business chambers and financial institutions," he said at the ground-breaking ceremony of ITCC-Penampang.

He called on the state''s private sector not to miss out on opportunities arising from National Key Economic Areas (NKEA) such as palm oil, tourism, oil, gas and energy which were critical to Sabah.

Musa also said the government needed to move away from being the principle driver of the country''s economic growth.

ITCC-Penampang, being developed by Sabanilam Enterprise Sdn Bhd, for RM300 million will be built on a four hectare site over the next 40 months.

Its Director, Datuk Clarence Bongkos Malakun, said ITCC would be equipped with a 300-room hotel block, 16-storey office tower, a modern commercial shopping mall and a hot spot Wi-Fi internet connection.

He also said the centre would feature a 30,000 sq ft convention hall, separate exhibition hall of over 60,000 sq ft and a huge banquet hall which can cater for 170 dinner tables.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

>


*SETIA CITY*
Shah Alam, Selangor





















rizalhakim said:


> Setia City Mall to open doors in 2012
> By Siti Sakinah Abdul Latif of theedgeproperty.com
> Monday, 21 March 2011 15:30
> 
> SHAH ALAM: Setia City Mall, located in S P Setia Bhd's thriving 4,000 acre Setia Alam township that is set to open by mid-2012, has welcome its first few shoppers despite still being under construction after the shoppers' won a competition run exclusively on Facebook.
> 
> To enter the competition, friends of Setia City Mall on Facebook were invited to submit in 50 words or less why they are looking forward to the opening of the mall. The winners were chosen based on the individuality of the entry, as voted by the development team.
> 
> Setia City Mall is being developed by Greenhill Resources Sdn Bhd, a joint venture between S P Setia and the Asian Retail Investment Fund, a fund managed by the investment arm of international property developer Lend Lease.
> 
> In a press release, Greenhill Resources marketing director Daniel Steffe said that the company is developing the mall for the community, and ensuring that the needs of the community is met is a top priority.
> 
> "Connecting with local residents through competitions like this is a great way to interact with our future shoppers, and being able to give the winners an experience that people don't normal get was very rewarding," he said.
> 
> In addition to pointing out where certain shops are to be located, the winners were given an inside look at the various construction techniques being used on site, as well an overview of the various initiatives being used to keep workers safe. All winners were required to wear personal protective equipment; including gloves, goggles, safety boots, hard hats and high visibility vests.
> 
> A handful of local residents were invited to mingle with the construction team on site and explore the mall as it is being built.
> 
> One of the competition winners, Low Jer Ming, said that being one of the first customers to explore the new mall was "a lot of fun, and a very special experience", while another winner — Khoo Yeong Yih — looks forward to the opening of Setia City Mall.
> 
> Among the tenants at Setia City Mall are Parkson, Golden Screen Cinemas, Urbanfresh, Wangsa Bowl and Harvey Norman that will be complemented by over 200 local and international stores, a number of large format retailers and a public park.
> 
> The mall will also offer over 2,500 car parks and will be easily connected to nearby roads, towns and major highways.


----------



## nazrey

> Kelantan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kota Bharu - the state capital, and focal point for Kelantan's administration and business activities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Sampak


*NEW PROJECT:*


amriz_rizal said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Hotel Perdana, Kota Bharu, Kelantan*


syaom said:


> Hotel Perdana in progress..


UPDATE:


amriz_rizal said:


>


----------



## nazrey

> Kota Bharu, Kelantan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1589554715/


*1 Residence, Kota Bharu*












amriz_rizal said:


>


*Anjung Vista, Kubang Kerian, Kota Bharu*












amriz_rizal said:


> tertinggal lagi satu projek kat kubg kerian..anjung vista..progress: 4th floor..


----------



## nazrey

@ Kota Bharu, Kelantan


----------



## nazrey

> Sabah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandakan - a town located in the east of Sabah


*Four Points by Sheraton Sandakan and Convention Centre*


----------



## nazrey

http://starwoodsoutheastasia.blogspot.com/2010/08/four-points-by-sheraton-sandakan.html


----------



## nazrey

> Melaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melaka International Airport


*NEW PROJECT: HATTEN CITY*
Serviced Residence, 2 Hotels(Ibis & DoubleTree) and Shopping Mall


----------



## nazrey

> Kedah


*NEW PROJECT: BANDAR TUNKU PUTERI*
Pokok Sena, Kedah




dean87 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*












> *RM5bil project set to be a major boost for Terengganu’s economy*
> Tuesday October 25, 2011
> BY FARIK ZOLKEPLI Photo by ZABIDI TUSIN
> http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2011/10/25/southneast/9758523&sec=southneast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge project: Ahmad (second left) listening to Jebasinggam (left) while
> State secretary Datuk Mazlan Ngah (second right) and ECERDC General
> Manager (Infrastructure) Arizan Arifin look on during the ground breaking
> and launching ceremony.
> 
> KUALA TERENGGANU: The Kuala Terengganu City Centre (KTCC) project is expected to draw some RM5bil in domestic and foreign investments upon its completion in 2018.
> 
> Terengganu Mentri Besar Datuk Seri Ahmad Said said the project, with a gross development value of RM5bil, would also improve the state’s economy.
> 
> “At present, the state’s yearly economic growth is between 5% and 5.5%. However, we expect economic growth to reach 7.7% by 2020 due to this mega-project,” he told reporters after officiating the ground-breaking ceremony at the project site here recently.
> 
> Ahmad said the project, which covers a 7km area from the Terengganu river estuary, would expand and link the city to its waterfront and is expected to enhance Kuala Terengganu as a Heritage Waterfront City.
> 
> “Terengganu is set for exciting times. The KTCC project is a game-changer and will establish new economic parameters for the state.
> 
> “There will be multiple spin-offs for the local population as businesses will flourish riding on increased tourist arrivals as well as enhanced opportunities in trade, retail services, recreation, food and beverage,” he said.
> 
> He added the project would lead to new domestic and foreign investments, attracting private-sector participation that would eventually elevate Terengganu’s economy.
> 
> Ahmad said the project is centred around five key development areas: Muara Utara, Muara Selatan, Pulau Warisan, Kampung Ladang/Tanjung and the Corniche Waterfront.
> 
> “In total, the development is estimated to create jobs for more than 82,000 people by 2020.
> 
> “The project, facilitated by the East Coast Economic Region Development Council (ECERDC), will serve as a catalyst in transforming socio-economic growth in Terengganu,” he said.
> 
> According to Ahmad, three major elements in KTCC — an integrated lifestyle enclave, a learning quarter, and a health and wellness village — would essentially move Terengganu up the value chain and place the state firmly in the New Economy.
> 
> “The project will be beneficial to all, with value of real estate going up.
> 
> “On the socio-economic front, KTCC will be a factor in encouraging more youths to stay back to work in the state as Kuala Terengganu changes to become a hub for living, working and recreational activities,” he said.
> 
> He added the completion of the East Coast Highway (LPT2) by 2013, would also reduce travel time between Kuala Lumpur and Kuala Terengganu from seven hours to only four hours.
> 
> ECERDC chief executive officer, Datuk Jebasingam Issace John said the landmark project would boost Terengganu’s economic potential. He added that ECERDC had already received expressions of interest from various parties, including Middle Eastern investors, who were keen to take part in the KTCC’s development projects.
> 
> “So far, feedback and the response to the project has been very encouraging.
> 
> “Our vision is to introduce new state-of-the-art facilities while preserving Terengganu’s unique cultural heritage, while coming up with a balanced and sustainable development,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*Pahang*












> *MCKIP to turn Kuantan into regional gateway*
> By M. HAMZAH JAMALUDIN Published: 2012/04/20
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/pimo/Article/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak announced the setting up of an industrial park *in Gebeng* here, at the opening of the China-Malaysia Qinzhou Industrial Park (QIP) in southwest China early this month.
> 
> Mooted as the sister project of QIP, the setting up of the 600ha *Malaysia-China Kuantan Industrial Park (MCKIP*) is an important step to help turn Kuantan into a strategic gateway to the Asean and Asia-Pacific region, which has a population of four billion and a combined gross domestic product of US$17 trillion (RM52 trillion).
> 
> The people here, especially the business community, are excited with the announcement as they believe that MCKIP will expedite the process to make Kuantan part of the first conurbation in the east coast and turn Pahang into a developed state by 2020.
> 
> Associated Chinese Chambers of Commerce and Industry of Malaysia (ACCCIM) Pahang chairman Datuk Seri Lim Sing said the business community in the state was eager to participate in the project as they saw vast potential in MCKIP.
> 
> "We are confident that the new industrial park will attract local and foreign investors, especially those in the oil and gas, rubber and automotive industries," said Lim, who is also ACCCIM's vice-president.
> 
> He also urged the government to expedite the plan to upgrade the Sultan Ahmad Shah Airport and Kuantan Port to support the growing export and import activities and the increasing number of people using the facilities in the next few years.
> 
> "The airport and seaport should have the facilities of international standards that can cater to bigger aircraft and ships. We also hope that direct flights to China can be introduced at Sultan Ahmad Shah Airport soon," he said.
> 
> Kuantan's proximity to China will provide synergies between QIP and MCKIP, he added.
> 
> Lim said the government had made the right decision when it chose Kuantan for the project because it has a port that faces the South China Sea, offering a direct link to the deepwater Qinzhou port and others in the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.
> 
> The sea trip between Kuantan and Qinzhou takes about three days, and journey by air takes only about three hours.
> 
> "Local companies can form a partnership with those from China and they can either invest in QIP or MCKIP, or both," said Lim, who will be meeting a group of investors from China this week.
> 
> Universiti Malaysia Pahang (UMP) vice-chancellor Profesor Datuk Dr Daing Nasir Ibrahim said the establishment of MCKIP was timely as it would bring various benefits to the people, apart from creating more jobs as the park would be within the East Coast Economic Region (ECER).
> 
> As a leading university in ECER, he said UMP could also play its role effectively, not only in the technical fields but also through its Mandarin Language and Cultural Centre (MLCC), which was set up under a collaboration with Hebei University of China last year.
> 
> He said Hebei University had sent three lecturers to MLCC and the collaboration between the two universities also covered the placement of students in the Chinese companies, apart from joint research and cultural activities.
> 
> Pahang Youth Council secretary-general Azrul Khairi Muhamad said the setting up of the twin industrial parks was the result of excellent ties between Chinese and Malaysian leaders.
> 
> MCKIP will provide opportunities to young entrepreneurs to forge a partnership with Chinese companies and penetrate the vast market in the republic, he said.
> 
> Azrul said that support given by the Chinese government to MCKIP also proved that the negative publicity on Lynas rare earth refinery in the same area had failed to scare investors away.
> 
> ECER Development Council chief executive officer Datuk Jebasingam Issace John said Kuantan was the best location for MCKIP as it was located in the ECER Special Economic Zone and was well connected by highways to the leading airports and seaports in the country.
> 
> "Kuantan Port will also serve as the regional hub and collection centre for containers in Southeast Asia to support the development of the logistic facilities in Qinzhou, as well as its manufacturing and automotive industries," he said.


----------



## sepul

many waterfront projects in Malaysia.. good


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *NEW PROJECT: Vista Court*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6061/6037445904_151f26dabf_b.jpg


viana court april 2012


syaom said:


> viana court april 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://aspirasiviana.com/progress/viana-court-progress-april-2012/


----------



## nazrey

*Bayan Residency *


maafcakap said:


> spt yg diminta syaom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayan residency dah start pembinaan





amriz_rizal said:


> bayan residence..mcm biasa..slow and x steady


----------



## nazrey

*Anjung Vista Service Apartment (21 storeys)*












amriz_rizal said:


> anjung vista updates


----------



## nazrey

*Kota Bharu City Point *


syaom said:


> http://amboorangkampung.blogspot.com





amriz_rizal said:


> kota bharu city point...basement/underground dah siap..nmpak new poster diorg mcm menarik, konsep mini mall kot..xtaula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mrhehe


----------



## nazrey

> D'Bintulu, Bintulu, Sarawak


*Naim turning old Bintulu airport site into integrated upmarket project with RM2bil GDV*
By JACK WONG Monday June 11, 2012
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...&sec=business#13393987418724491&if_height=202

KUCHING: Naim Holdings Bhd will develop the site of the old Bintulu airport into an integrated upmarket commercial and residential project.

The new city centre for the booming industrial town will comprise condominiums, street mall, international class hotel, shopping complex and other related facilities.

Corporate services senior director Ricky Kho said the project on about 12ha would have a gross development value (GDV) of RM2bil.

“It will be implemented in two phases, with phase one targeted for launch by year-end,” he told StarBiz.

Kho said the proposed street mall would feature commercial shophouses and small home offices while the three-star hotel would have about 200 rooms.

The condominium blocks would house some 600 units for sale to both local and foreign buyers.

“Phase one development is expected to take five years. Phase two will involve construction of the shopping complex,” he added.

Naim, Sarawak's biggest property developer, is expected to own and operate the shopping complex as a long-term investment.

Kho said there was a strong demand for quality accommodation like hotel, condominium and serviced apartment in Bintulu with the big influx of expatriates involved in the development of energy-intensive industries in Samalaju Industrial Park.

Samalaju is one of the five growth nodes of Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (SCORE) and it will become the state's new heavy-industry centre.

Bintulu is now undergoing its third industrial boom. Besides the setting up of heavy industries like aluminium and manganese ferrosilicon smelters, the city also has two other major projects the Samalaju deepsea port and Petroliam Nasional Bhd's Bintulu liquified natural gas Train 9.

Naim will make its Bintulu integrated mixed development a major retail centre, leveraging on the growth of SCORE.

Meanwhile, Kho said Naim was expected to commence construction work of its proposed RM1.5bil mixed development in Batu Lintang here in the next few months as planning approval had been obtained.

The joint-venture project will involve the development of a 27-storey apartment, 18-storey condominium, 36-storey office tower, shopping mall, 17,000-sq-ft showroom, multi-storey car parks and water theme park. The prime land, which was previously occupied by government quarters, has been cleared.

He said phase one would involve some apartment and condominium units.

Naim's joint-venture partners in the project are charitable trusts, Lembaga Amanah Kebajikan Masjid Negeri Sarawak and Tabung Baitulmal Sarawak.

Kho said Naim had chalked up strong sales of properties this year, boosted by the high take-up rates of newly launched schemes in existing townships in Miri and Kota Samarahan.

“We have registered sales of about RM125mil as at May 31,” he added. Last year's sales was RM184mil an increase of RM42mil over 2010.

He said the top-selling properties were single-storey semi-detached and terraced houses in Miri's Permyjaya township (Naim's flagship development) and terraced units in Desa Ilmu in Kota Samarahan.

Naim is also recording good sales for its walk-up apartments launched recently in up-market Riveria satellite township near here.

The company has set up an office in Kota Kinabalu to prepare for its property development expansion in Sabah.

Naim, which has a land bank of about 1,050ha in Kuching, Miri and Bintulu, is on the lookout to acquire more land.



> Redevelopment of Old Bintulu Airport
> http://www.atsa.com.my/masterplanning_bintulu_airport.html





> Old Bintulu Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sungai Kemena by supertoxicity, on Flickr
> 
> ex-BTU by RabunWarna, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## nazrey

>


----------



## nazrey

>












*Demuara Along Kelantan River*



loquitor said:


> Penambakan seluas lebih dari padang bola depan lot bungalow de muara. (imej ni bulan mei, loni lg besar)


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Terengganu City Centre (KTCC)*





















haikalcool2u said:


> UPDATE 21/12/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to bigwang


----------



## nazrey

*Hatten City*
Melacca City, Malacca












calaris said:


> Hatten City Progress (ride side view) - as of 20 Feb 12


----------



## nazrey

*Kota Bharu City Centre (KBCC)*


maafcakap said:


> kbcc





aweselamat said:


> KOTA BHARU CITY CENTRE (KBCC)


----------



## nazrey

*Anjung Vista Service Apartment (21 storeys)*












aweselamat said:


> anjung vista


----------



## nazrey

*The Shore | MALACCA | 42, 32, 27, 27 storey*
Melacca City, Malacca



teckkang said:


> peeking through the showroom





teckkang said:


> a rising star
> taken on saturday


----------



## nazrey

*RH group new corporate HQ*
Sibu, Sarawak



slby said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*D'Perdana*











syaom said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Battuta Ville*











syaom said:


> progress Battuta ville(mei-julai)..
> dari fb alam daya maju


----------



## nazrey

*Hotel Perdana*












> from aweselamat


----------



## nazrey

*1 Residence*










>


----------



## nazrey

mrhehe said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*












>


UPDATE:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ummabdrahmaan/



kumat said:


> PROPOSED SKYCREAPER IN KT CITY:-
> 
> 1) MENARA MBKT - 30 STOREY
> 2) MENARA YAYASAN TRG - 30 STOREY
> 3) HOTEL YAYASAN ISLAM TERENGGANU - 20 STOREY
> 4) APARTMENT LADANG MEMPELAM - 30 STOREY
> 5) MENARA PELANCONGAN (TEPI ASTAKA TRG) - 18/20 STOREY
> 6) HOTEL KOKITAB - 18 STOREY
> 7) BANGUNAN DWMT DEKAT MYDIN MALL - 10 STOREY
> 8) MENARA IBU PEJABAT POLIS KUALA TERENGGANU - 20 STOREY
> 9) DLL
> 
> IN PROGRESS SKYCREAPER PROJECT IN KT CITY:-
> 
> 1) PB SQUARE - 17 STOREY
> 2) HOTEL MAIDAM - 8 STOREY [/B]


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Istana Bukit Chendering*
> Kuala Terengganu, Teregganu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://zatyembong.blogspot.com/2011/09/malas-isnin.html


*Bukit Chendering Palace*
http://www.navastudios.com/2010/istana.php


----------



## nazrey

*Casuarina Hotel & Convention Centre*
Bandar Meru Raya, Ipoh











silverian86 said:


> update (18/5/12)


----------



## nazrey

*The Haven, Ipoh*










http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.236109256450637.58007.164767846918112&type=1


----------



## nazrey

...


silverian86 said:


> update 15/6/12
> *Hotel Perdana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150969084553340.449894.155280868339&type=3
> 
> *Anjung Vista Service Apartment, Kubang Kerian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150968231393340.449779.155280868339&type=3


----------



## Manneken3000

nazrey said:


> *The Haven*
> Ipoh, Perak
> http://thehaven.com.my


Enviromently Frendly? Who's kidding? This is an enviroment mess. How Sad...."Pride" ?? Its a real shame that is. The real beauty of that enviroment is now gone foreever. hno:


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

>


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: [email protected] HOTEL & APARTMENT*










Price : RM 184 820 Type: Apartments, For sale Area: Kota Bharu
Bedrooms: 4 Bathroom: 3
Property Type:Condo / Services residence / Penthouse / Townhouse
Facilities: Swimming pool, Gymnasium, Covered parking, 24 hour security


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>



Kota Bharu town from 800 feet by Hafiz Dayang, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu*


naziem said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ipoh, Perak*


adiyon84 said:


> *Very futuristic nightlife club near Sam Tet*
> for those who like clubbing...may go there. LOL...





adiyon84 said:


> ^^ Technicians are working on the "pyramids" lighting of SOS (Sensation of Sound).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, very look like Sephora.. :lol:


----------



## nazrey

*Casuarina Hotel & Convention Centre*
Bandar Meru Raya, Ipoh











silverian86 said:


> update


----------



## nazrey

*Wisma CDO, Kuantan, Pahang*
CDO Resources HQ











EmpayarPahang said:


> Wisma CDO (Latest Progress)


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *NEW PROJECT: [email protected] HOTEL & APARTMENT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price : RM 184 820 Type: Apartments, For sale Area: Kota Bharu
> Bedrooms: 4 Bathroom: 3
> Property Type:Condo / Services residence / Penthouse / Townhouse
> Facilities: Swimming pool, Gymnasium, Covered parking, 24 hour security


>>>


syaom said:


> foto dari blog maafsebut.blogspot.com


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu*


ayohsu said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: KB Sentral @ Tunjong, Kota Bharu*



> KB Sentral @ Tunjong, Kota Bharu


----------



## nazrey

*Hotel Perdana*












maafcakap said:


> the grand perdana hotel...near completion


----------



## nazrey

*University College of Technology Sarawak (UCTS)*
Sibu, Sarawak











slby said:


> Sibu UCTS


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Terenganu City Centre*
http://www.betagroup.com.my/index.p...-terengganu-&catid=35:feature-house&Itemid=66



















mrjackie jack said:


> *update KTCC Muara South.*
> 12/02/2013
> -insfra work at KTCC Muara south.
> -credit to azul78


----------



## nazrey

*Rahsia Estates, Resort Residences and Spa*
Langkawi Island, Kedah
http://www.rahsiaestates.com/index.html
































http://www.atsa.com.my/eatsa/eAtsa 38 2012 - Issue 6/eATSA 2012 - Issue 6.html


----------



## nazrey

patchay said:


> Additionally, foreign universities have set up fully-owned standalone campuses in Malaysia:
> 
> 1. Monash University Malaysia (Australia)
> 2. University of Nottingham Malaysia Campus (UK)
> 3. Curtin University of Technology Sarawak Campus (Australia)
> 4. Swinburne University of Technology Sarawak Campus (Australia)
> 5. Newcastle University of Medicine Iskandar Malaysia Campus (UK)
> 6. University of Southampton (UK)
> 7. Marlborough College (UK)
> 8. Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology (Netherlands)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nottingham in Malaysia
> 
> Coming soon:
> 
> 9. University of Reading (UK)
> 10. Raffles University and the Raffles American School by Raffles Education (Singapore)
> 11. Heriot-Watt University (UK)
> 12. Manipal International University (India)
> 13. Jaipur National University (India)
> 14. Vinayaka Mission International University College (India)
> 15. Johns Hopkins University Medical School Malaysia (USA)
> 16. Hanyang University (South Korea)
> 17. Xiamen University (China)












*Manipal International University, Nilai, Negeri Sembilan*
The 1st green university in Malaysia that is aiming to be LEED Standard Platinum Accreditation certified.
http://www.atsa.com.my/eatsa/eAtsa 38 2012 - Issue 6/eATSA 2012 - Issue 6.html









































http://www.mmail.com.my/sites/default/files/imagecache/large/atsa.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: Prima Lagenda*


loquitor said:


> Prima Lagenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: layout chesiti dah keluar. nak tempek byk sgt weh!


----------



## nazrey

-DELETE-


----------



## nazrey

-DELETE-


----------



## nazrey

*Kota Bharu City Centre (KBCC)*


maafcakap said:


> kbcc





aweselamat said:


> ni hadiah utk awok2 kito dlm thread ni...selamat menjamu mata,gmbr bertarikh 2/3/2013...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB CITY POINT


----------



## nazrey

*Viena Court *



aweselamat said:


> viena court


----------



## nazrey

*Tunjung Pavilion*
http://www.tunjongpavilion.com/index.html





















aweselamat said:


> tunjung pavilion


----------



## nazrey

-DELETE-


----------



## nazrey

-DELETE-


----------



## nazrey

-DELETE-


----------



## nazrey

*Symphony Suite Hotel *
Ipoh, Perak


najieb_21 said:


> Latest update of Symphony Suite Hotel at Jalan Gopeng. The hotel still in the process of interior finishing touches.


----------



## nazrey

-DELETE-


----------



## nazrey

-DELETE-


----------



## nazrey

*Aman Central*
Alor Setar, Kedah Darul Aman: Expected Completion 2015
http://www.gdparchitects.com/projects/current/aman-central.html



















This new commercial re-development, will boost the surrounding area as a prime centre for business and tourism activities. The proposed 1.2 million sq.ft. shopping mall is bound by Menara Alor Setar and Dataran Bunga Raya on the eastern side, Putra Medical Centre to the south and a future 5-star hotel to the north across Jalan Tambang Badak with the existing shop lots and terrace housing area to the west.












guy4versa said:


> Aman Central


----------



## nazrey

*KTCC Mall @ Kuala Terenganu City Centre*
Kuala /terengganu, Terengganu


























fb Tahun Melawat Terengganu 2013



Azul78 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*PB Square*
Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu



ayohsu said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu*

Bandar Raya Pesisir Air by RushdeenUsoff, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Pahang










*PM launches Pahang new administrative complex*
07 September 2013| last updated at 11:33AM By M. Hamzah Jamaludin and Iskandar Tajuddin 
http://www.nst.com.my/latest/pm-lau...plex-1.351054?localLinksEnabled=false/Article










Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak and wife Datin Datin Seri Rosmah Mansor
launches the implementation of Pahang's new administrative complex at 
kota SAS, Kuantan. Pix by Luqman Hakim Zubir

KUANTAN : Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak today launched the implementation of Pahang's new administrative complex at Kota Sultan Ahmad Shah (Kota SAS) here.

The complex, which design is based on the state government's emblem, will house both the administration centres for the state and federal governments and the new state legislative assembly building.

Costing about RM399 million, the complex is expected to be completed in three years.

Najib said the new complex was necessary as the cost to maintain or upgrading the present Wisma Sri Pahang and Wisma Persekutuan were not economical, as they were built in the late 1960s.

"With new buildings and facilities, government servants will have a conducive environment to work and give better services to the people," he said in his speech.

Present were his wife Datin Seri Rosmah Mansor and Menteri Besar Datuk Seri Adnan Yaakob.


----------



## nazrey

*Pahang new administrative complex*










NEW ICON FOR PAHANG: Najib looking at the model of the complex after the ground-breaking ceremony for the new Pahang State Administration Complex project at Kota Sultan Ahmad Shah (KOTASAS) in Kuantan. — Bernama photo
Read more: http://www.theborneopost.com/2013/0...-govt-ties-will-benefit-people/#ixzz2frdoBHFi










Mega project: Najib admiring the model of the new administration complex in Kota SAS as Adnan (second from right), Pahang state secretary Datuk Seri Muhammad Safian Ismail (right) and Rosmah look on.
http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Nation/2013/09/08/Pahang-plans-new-administration-complex.aspx


















​


EmpayarPahang said:


> *PROGRESS PAHANG GOVERNMENT COMPLEX (KOTA SAS)
> *





> Some infra in Pahang
> *LPT, East Coast Expressway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zairi/128819591/in/set-72057594107553435/


----------



## nazrey

*Port Dickson turning into dynamic hub*
Published: 2013/10/28
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/TSRSEE/Article/#ixzz2iyEFyNiL

THE once quiet coastal town of Port Dickson is slowing turning into a dynamic and vibrant lifestyle leisure hub, owing to rapid development of the RM1.5 billion PD Waterfront project.

When TSR Capital Bhd first started the project, it had never expected it to be a preferred leisure and tourism destination.

"We never expected that it could attract the attention of foreign food and beverages chains such as Starbucks Coffee and McDonald's.

"People like the ambience and picturesque scenery here. The spillover effect of PD Waterfront is definitely beyond our expectation," said Datuk Wan Abdul Razak, TSR's executive director-cum-chief operating officer.

* TSR's PD Waterfront flagship integrated development project, which started in 2011, is expected to be completed within nine years.*

Spanning across 40ha, the project entails commercial units, a waterfront plaza, residential blocks, condotel (a cross between a condominium and a hotel), a college, water chalets, as well as a wellness and convention centre.

TSR has completed the RM150 million first-phase development that features 25 units of waterfront shops and 64 units of three- to four-storey shop offices.

TSR group accountant Ng Kim Keong said the company targets to launch projects with RM100 million to RM150 million in gross development value (GDV) per annum over the next eight to 10 years. 

"This generates not only yearly profit but also provides long-term recurring income and value appreciation, as we do keep some units for investment purposes," he said.

The Phase One commercial unit development has generated RM2 million to RM3 million in annual rental income for TSR. Although the area was reclaimed more than 20 years ago, it had been abandoned due to economic slowdowns in 1987 and 1997. 

* TSR currently has a RM115 million D'Wharf Residence serviced apartment project in the pipeline.*

"We launched the project in September and the response has been favourable. We have hit about 80 per cent sales so far," Ng said.

D'Wharf Residence comprises two building blocks with 227 residential units, of which the 27 studio units have been fully taken up and there are 200 interested buyers in the waiting list. The selling prices range from RM160,000 to RM1.14 million.

TSR will be launching the condotel project by the middle of next year. Unlike the previous domestic-focused marketing approach, the company is planning to market the condotel abroad.









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tourism-Malaysia-Negeri-Sembilan/145293292150827


----------



## nazrey

*MENARA MBKT-1 | Terengganu (Kuala Terengganu) | 31 fl *
Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu












Persie said:


> fuhh panas betul thread 2 3 hari ni...
> signboard projek mbkt dh naik dah..kren piling pn dah ada tu


----------



## nazrey

*Port Dickson | THE HIBISCUS*
NEGERI SEMBILAN: http://www.thehibiscus.com.my/

























































































http://www.malaysiapropertynews.net...rt-dickson-ocean-villas-price-rm560000-3.html

UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

-DELETE-


----------



## nazrey

*Alorie Lepa Lepa*
http://www.alorielepalepa.com/





































UPDATE:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXrlEiljScI




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltxMT8wdc58


----------



## nazrey

*Swiss-Garden Resort Residences Kuantan*
http://swissgarden.com/







































EmpayarPahang said:


> *PROGRESS SWISS GARDEN RESORT RESIDENCES*


----------



## nazrey

*Aman Central*
Alor Setar, Kedah





















Wan_TSK said:


> *AMAN CENTRAL ( UPDATE 15/10/2013 )*
> Gambar diambil Dari Tingkat 5 & 7 PMC


----------



## nazrey

*Amansuri Residences*
Alor Setar, Kedah











senginho said:


> Amansuri Residences


----------



## nazrey

*Grand Alora Hotel*
Alor Setar, Kedah











pathoboy said:


> Grand Alora Hotel as today (09/10/13)
> Depa tengah pasang cermin aras 1-2


----------



## nazrey

-DELETE-


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*










*Paya Bunga Square*
KUALA TERENGGANU, TERTENGGANU

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/smartfirecat/9039632955/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Kuala Terenganu City Centre*
> Kuala /terengganu, Terengganu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ecerdc.com.my/ecerdc/downloads/KTCC.pdf


----------



## nazrey

*Aman Central*
Alor Setar, Kedah













kenji88 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/MioInspiration


----------



## nazrey

*Swiss-Garden Resort Residences Kuantan*
PAHANG
http://swissgarden.com/







































EmpayarPahang said:


> *PROGRESS SWISS GARDEN RESORT RESIDENCES*


----------



## nazrey

*RH group new corporate HQ*
Sibu, Sarawak



slby said:


>





slby said:


> Some Sibu under construction development updates
> RH HQ


----------



## nazrey

*University College of Technology Sarawak (UCTS)*
Sibu, Sarawak












slby said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*RH group new corporate HQ*
Sibu, Sarawak



slby said:


>





slby said:


> RH tower


----------



## nazrey

*Port Dickson | THE HIBISCUS*
NEGERI SEMBILAN: http://www.thehibiscus.com.my/

























































http://www.malaysiapropertynews.net...rt-dickson-ocean-villas-price-rm560000-3.html

UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>











http://www.klmetropolitan.com/Port Dickson/slides_index/B7.jpg








http://www.klmetropolitan.com/Port Dickson/slides_index/O19.jpg








http://www.klmetropolitan.com/Port Dickson/slides_index/O10.jpg








http://www.klmetropolitan.com/Port Dickson/slides_index/O9.jpg


----------



## nazrey

---


----------



## nazrey

*MAHA TOWER*
LANGKAWI, KEDAH










The 138m-tall monument is set to become the new landmark icon of Langkawi, with an iconic design influenced by geometric patterns and minaret structure inherent in Islamic architecture. Just below its apex is a sky viewing deck, offering panoramic views of the Andaman Sea and lush hills. For visitors looking for an overnight experience, there are 10 exclusive hotel suites. MahaTower also features a conference hall at its base, a sky restaurant at the middle level, and a range of retail outlets throughout. Surrounding the tower is MahaSquare, a 50,000 sq ft area that will be the perfect venue for future international events.



ShamLGW said:


> *MAHA Tower*
> 
> 
> Maha Tower, Kuah Town, Langkawi by hisham hassan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Maha Tower, Kuah Town, Langkawi by hisham hassan, on Flickr


Haze and Rain in Langkawi, Malaysia by Ahmad Rithauddin, on Flickr
#langkawi #pulaulangkawi #bayviewhotel #bayview #bayviewhotellangkawi #pekankuah #menaralangkawi by danish putra, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*TERENGGANU*










*MBKT TOWER @ KTCC*
KUALA TERENGGANU, TERENGGANU



















FayedLee said:


> Taufik Abidin Onexox


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2015*
Rimbunan Hijau Tower
Sibu, Sarawak









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...jau_Tower.JPG/1024px-Rimbunan_Hijau_Tower.JPG

University College of Technology Sarawak (UCTS)
Sibu, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

COMPLETED 2015
*Port Dickson | Lexis Hibiscus Port Dickson*
NEGERI SEMBILAN: http://www.lexishibiscuspd.com/
















http://www.villas.com/en-gb/malaysi...sb_price_type=total&type=total&#blockdisplay4


----------



## QalzimCity

Beautiful


----------



## nazrey

*KOTA BAHRU, KELANTAN*
Aeon Mall












syaom said:


> cred to FB Domey Leo





mrhehe said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Aeon Mall Big Falim, Ipoh, Perak*












rs25 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*THE RITZ-CARLTON, LANGKAWI, KEDAH*









http://luxurylaunches.com/hotels_an...ropics-at-their-oceanfront-resort-in-2015.php

The Ritz-Carlton Hotel Company, L.L.C. will double its presence in Malaysia with a new agreement with AJ Resorts SDN BHD to open an oceanfront Ritz-Carlton resort on the tropical island of Langkawi, Malaysia in 2016. The 132-room luxury resort, including 42 villas, sensitively blends in with its surroundings with design elements that reflect the traditional kampong village with interiors by Strickland and Burega Farnell.









http://news.ritzcarlton.com/2014/06...ort-on-legendary-island-of-langkawi-malaysia/








http://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/Properties/Langkawi/Default.htm


FayedLee said:


> *Ritz Carlton Langkawi*


----------



## nazrey

*TERENGGANU*










*MBKT TOWER @ KTCC*
KUALA TERENGGANU, TERENGGANU



















> https://www.facebook.com/BandarayaK...oe=56E9B51B&size=720,540&fbid=894137187346580


----------



## nazrey

*KOTA BAHRU, KELANTAN*
AEON KB












coklat13 said:


> aeon mall


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLTED 2015*


> *Infrastructure*
> - University College of Technology Sarawak (Sarawak)
> - University of Reading Malaysia (UoRM) @ EduCity (Johor)
> - East Coast Expressway phase2 (Pahang, Terengganu)
> - Central Spine (Kelantan, Pahang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pesona.com.my/gua-musang-3f/#ad-image-6
> 
> - Electrified Double Track between Ipoh-Padang Besar (329km) (Perak, Kedah, Penang, Perlis)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/status/631740608135081984/photo/1
> 
> - The first electrical locomotive for KTM
> - Kuala Terengganu Specialist (KTS) Hospital (Terengganu)
> - Oriental Melaka Straits Medical Centre (Malacca)
> - Gleneagles Medini Hospital (Johor)
> - Gleneagles Kota Kinabalu Hospital (Sabah)
> - Upgrading Sandakan Airport (Sabah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://foursquare.com/v/sandakan-airport-sdk/4d9de68ca85fd7ce57ce5b1a/photos





> *PROJECT | MALAYSIA*
> NEGERI SEMBILAN - Port Dickson | Lexis Hibiscus Port Dickson
> SARAWAK - Sibu | Rimbunan Hijau Tower
> KEDAH - Alor Setar | Aman Central Mall
> MALACCA - THE SHORE RESIDENCES
> MALACCA - Freeport A'Famosa Outlet
> MALACCA - THE PINES Condominium hotel
> PENANG - THE LIGHT WATERFRONT Phase I
> PENANG - G Hotel (Baby G)
> PENANG - Setia tri triangle
> PENANG - Rice Miller Residences
> PENANG - StGiles Hotel
> PENANG - Quayside by E&O
> JOHOR - Afinity Residences
> JOHOR - Imperia Puteri Harbour
> JOHOR - TWIN GALAXY
> Sarawak - Kuching, VivaCity Megamall
> Sarawak - Kuching, The Republic Condo
> SABAH - Kota Kinabalu, Bay21 condo
> SABAH - Kota Kinabalu, Pinnacle condo @ Signal Hill
> SABAH - Kota Kinabalu, Menara Hap Seng
> SABAH - Kota Kinabalu, The Bay Residences
> SABAH - Kota Kinabalu, OCEANUS Mall
> SABAH - Kota Kinabalu, Dreamtel Kota Kinabalu


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLTING SOON 2016*


> *Infrastructure*
> - Management Development Institute of Singapore (MDIS) @ EduCity, Nusajya, Johor
> - Raffles American School, Malaysia Campus, Nusajaya, Johor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The chemical plants of Petronas refinery and petrochemical integrated development project (RAPID), Pengerang, Johor
> - Puteri Harbour Bridge, Nusajaya, Johor
> - JDT Indoor Training Centre, Johor Bahru, Johor
> - MOVIE ANIMATION PARK STUDIOS (MAPS), Bandar Meru Raya, Ipoh, Perak
> - MAHA Tower, Langkawi, Kedah
> - The St. Regis Hotel Langkawi and Convention Center, Langkawi, Kedah
> - Subterranean Penang International Conference & Exhibition (Penang)
> - KUCHING GOLDEN BRIDGE, Kuching, Sarawak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JKNS new railway station and HQ @ Aeropod, Sabah
> - KOTA KINABALU REGIONAL LIBRARY, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah





> *PROJECT | MALAYSIA*
> Aeon Mall Big Falim, Ipoh, Perak
> MAHA TOWERLANGKAWI, KEDAH
> ST. REGIS, LANGKAWI, KEDAH
> THE RITZ-CARLTON, LANGKAWI, KEDAH
> Apartment D'Sri Cemerlang, KOTA BAHRU, KELANTAN
> D'Festivo, Ipoh, Perak
> THE WHARF & PULLMAN, Miri, Sarawak
> Sunrise Soho @ Gurney drive, Penang
> Setia V residences @ Gurney drive, Penang
> Komtar Redevelopment, Penang
> PARAGON SUITES, Johor
> The Suasana, Johor
> Jland Tower, Johor
> Senibong Cove, Johor
> Encorp Marina, Johor
> SETIA SKY 88, Johor
> [email protected], Johor
> COUNTRY GARDEN @ Danga Bay, Johor
> Teega Residences, Johor
> Riverside Majestic Hotel, Kuching, Sarawak
> Hajj Complex, Kuching, Sarawak
> Canaan Square, Kuching, Sarawak
> Sarawak Economic Development Corporation (SEDC) HQ, Kuching, Sarawak
> Land Custody and Development Authority (LCDA) HQ, Kuching, Sarawak
> Vedro by the River, Malacca
> Hatten City, Malacca


----------



## nazrey

Icon Residence @ Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu


hazmanazhar said:


> Projek Condo Mewah Pertama di Kuala Terengganu





admin dungun said:


> *Icon Residence (25fl) as at January 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credit to Zulfikran Mohd*


----------



## nazrey

LATEST:
KOTA BAHRU, KELANTAN


----------



## nazrey

PERAK










The Octagon, Ipoh, Perak












mashi74 said:


> The Octagon has reached 22nd floor at the front side. So, it means it will be a 23-floor building. Soon to claim the crown of highest building in Ipoh city center.





abunizar said:


> THE OCTAGON


----------



## nazrey

PERAK










D'Festivo, Ipoh, Perak












mashi74 said:


> D'Festivo


----------



## nazrey

PERAK










MH Pinnacle, Ipoh, Perak












mashi74 said:


> D'Festivo & MH Pinnacle site.....


----------



## nazrey

Kuantan Waterfront Resort City, Imperium Residence
KUANTAN, PAHANG











zoomsbooms said:


> KWRC, very slow progress..only one crane and excavator..the piling also still not being cut off..


----------



## nazrey

Delima Residence
KUANTAN, PAHANG












zoomsbooms said:


> Delima Residence, on piling stage..but no works seems to be going at the site..rain effect?


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Terengganu City Centre (KTCC)*
KUALA TERENGGANU, TERENGGANU


> *Kuala Terengganu City Centre (KTCC) UPDATE:*
> KTCC Mall
> Draw Bridge
> MBKT Tower (KT City Hall Tower)


KTCC Mall


naziem said:


> KTCC Mall


Draw Bridge



hazlan said:


> *Progress Jambatan Lipat*
> Dari sudut ni nanti akan nampak jambatan ikonik dan menara MBKT yang bersenibina mixture tradisi dan modern highrise. Menarik bukan?


MBKT Tower (KT City Hall Tower)



hazlan said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Kuantan Waterfront Resort City *
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...velop-rm15bil-kuantan-waterfront-resort-city/


















http://www.kwrc.com.my/img/banner-img-1.jpg








http://www.kwrc.com.my/img/banner-img-1.jpg








http://www.kwrc.com.my/img/banner-img-6.jpg



> Phase 1
> Lifestyle Waterfront F&B Outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload pics
> https://facebook.com/kuantanwaterfront/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kuantanwaterfront?fref=ts
> 
> Imperium Residences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free image host
> https://facebook.com/kuantanwaterfront/
> photo hosting sites


----------



## nazrey

*T-CITY (By Goodland Group and Citrine Capital) | Ipoh *












> Source: https://www.facebook.com/TCityIpoh/





nazrey said:


> *T-City, a RM15 billion motorsports-themed development, to rise in Perak*
> BY ZAHRATULHAYAT MAT ARIF - 11 NOVEMBER 2016 @ 4:59 PM
> http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/11/...ion-motorsports-themed-development-rise-perak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia will have its first motorsports-themed modern integrated township development
> here named ‘T-City’. The project, which is worth RM15.1 billion, is jointly sponsored by
> Goodland Group and Citrine Capital and is expected to be completed in 10 to 20 years.
> 
> GOPENG: Malaysia will have its first motorsports-themed modern integrated township development here named ‘T-City’. The project, which is worth RM15.1 billion, is jointly sponsored by Goodland Group and Citrine Capital and is expected to be completed in 10 to 20 years.
> 
> Located about 10km from the city centre, T-City will showcase a range of motor racing circuits, including an oval circuit, a drag strip and a dirt track; a water-themed park and a motorsports country club.
> 
> It will also feature shop offices, auto-galleries and commercial offices, specialty food and beverage outlets, hotels, serviced apartments and a land transport terminal. State Menteri Besar Datuk Dr Zambri Abdul Kadir said the project will be a boost for the state's tourism industry.
> 
> "This will especially help our promotion efforts globally to draw more visitors. This is also part of our vision to internationalize the state of Perak.
> 
> *"The first phase of the project, comprising 204 acres, is expected to be completed in 10 years’ time," he said in a press conference after attending the ground-breaking ceremony here today. *
> 
> Also present was Goodland Group Limited executive chairman Tan Chee Beng. Zambry said T-City has been endorsed by the Malaysian Economic Council as part of the state’s key economic transformation programme. "This development will better position Perak to capture growth opportunities and meet rising expectations of the tourism market," he added.


----------



## nazrey

*THE RITZ-CARLTON, LANGKAWI, KEDAH*









http://luxurylaunches.com/hotels_an...ropics-at-their-oceanfront-resort-in-2015.php

The Ritz-Carlton Hotel Company, L.L.C. will double its presence in Malaysia with a new agreement with AJ Resorts SDN BHD to open an oceanfront Ritz-Carlton resort on the tropical island of Langkawi, Malaysia in 2016. The 132-room luxury resort, including 42 villas, sensitively blends in with its surroundings with design elements that reflect the traditional kampong village with interiors by Strickland and Burega Farnell.



ShamLGW said:


> *THE RITZ-CARLTON LANGKAWI*


----------



## nazrey

*MAHA TOWER*
LANGKAWI, KEDAH










The 138m-tall monument is set to become the new landmark icon of Langkawi, with an iconic design influenced by geometric patterns and minaret structure inherent in Islamic architecture. Just below its apex is a sky viewing deck, offering panoramic views of the Andaman Sea and lush hills. For visitors looking for an overnight experience, there are 10 exclusive hotel suites. MahaTower also features a conference hall at its base, a sky restaurant at the middle level, and a range of retail outlets throughout. Surrounding the tower is MahaSquare, a 50,000 sq ft area that will be the perfect venue for future international events.


dean87 said:


> Langkawi 16 by Hashem Galal, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Imperium Residences @ Kuantan Waterfront Resort City, Kuantan, Pahang*












> From KWRC Fb


*Kuantan City Mall*



ash7 said:


> *Kuantan City Mall*


----------



## nazrey

*MAHA TOWER*
LANGKAWI, KEDAH










The 138m-tall monument is set to become the new landmark icon of Langkawi, with an iconic design influenced by geometric patterns and minaret structure inherent in Islamic architecture. Just below its apex is a sky viewing deck, offering panoramic views of the Andaman Sea and lush hills. For visitors looking for an overnight experience, there are 10 exclusive hotel suites. MahaTower also features a conference hall at its base, a sky restaurant at the middle level, and a range of retail outlets throughout. Surrounding the tower is MahaSquare, a 50,000 sq ft area that will be the perfect venue for future international events.


ShamLGW said:


> *LANGKAWI CITY (FORMERLY MAHA CITY) - UPDATED 10/01/2017*
> 
> 
> Langkawi City
> 
> 
> Langkawi City
> 
> http://langkawicity.com/


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Terengganu City Centre (KTCC)*
KUALA TERENGGANU, TERENGGANU


> *Kuala Terengganu City Centre (KTCC) UPDATE:*
> KTCC Mall
> Draw Bridge
> MBKT Tower (KT City Hall Tower)





sepul said:


> KT





jazliaimin said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*TIMURBAY SEAFRONT RESIDENCE KUANTAN*


epul_quantown said:


> *TIMURBAY SEAFRONT RESIDENCE KUANTAN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken from : https://www.facebook.com/timurbaysuitesresidenceskuantan/?hc_ref=SEARCH&fref=nf


----------



## nazrey

epul_quantown said:


> *First Sales Gallery for OCR Property in Kuantan*
> 
> *OCR plans to build another 978-unit serviced apartment and commercial centre in Kuantan — located besides the five-star Zenith Hotel — for another estimated RM330 million GDV.*





epul_quantown said:


> *PROJEK KINI BERMULA
> kawasan sekeliling projek telah dipagarkan
> *


----------



## cityfarmer

what is the biggest mall in malaysia?


----------



## cityfarmer

im gonna visit kuala lumpur soon


----------



## XNeo

cityfarmer said:


> what is the biggest mall in malaysia?


It is One Utama shopping mall ...Top 9 best mall in KL you can refer to this :

http://www.kuala-lumpur.ws/klshopping/top-10-shopping.htm


----------



## akif90

cityfarmer said:


> im gonna visit kuala lumpur soon


One Utama but quite far from KL. It located in KL suburban(about 20km from KL city center).

In KL city center got many mall that located nearby each other such as Berjaya Time Square, Pavillion, Star Hill Gallery, Suria KLCC, Avenue K. Other malls around KL is NU Sentral near KL sentral(rail hub), Mid Valley 2nd/3thrd largest mall in Malaysia).

And dont forget to visit Genting Highland :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

KUALA TERENGGANU, TERENGGANU
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458518&page=1306


----------



## nazrey

*TROPICANA CENANG*
LANGKAWI, KEDAH















tropicana langkawi gallery by hisham hassan, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Tijani Raja Dewa*
KOTA BAHRU, KELANTAN






























Sampak said:


> tijani


----------



## nazrey

*Troika*
KOTA BAHRU, KELANTAN











mee.kg.pek said:


> from fb kelantan state


----------



## nazrey

*Sibu Town Square, Sibu, Sarawak*
Sibu Town Square Commercial Centre & Waterfront Residence














slby said:


>


----------



## 87565

*MERCU TERUNTUM*
180m Iconic Observation Tower In Kuantan


















by mattoyol91








by mattoyol91








by mattoyol91


----------



## 87565

nazrey said:


> *MALAYSIAN NEW PLANNED CITIES/TOWNS*
> 
> SEPANG - KLIA Aeropolis - 9,000 acres
> JOHOR - Bandar Universiti Pagoh - 4,082 acres
> SELANGOR - Setia Alam - 4,000 acres
> JOHOR - Forest City - 3,425 acres
> JOHOR - Medini Iskandar - 2,300 acres
> PAHANG - Kota SAS - 1,500 acres
> MELAKA - Melaka Gateway - 1,366 acres
> SELANGOR - IOI Resort City - 788 acres
> SARAWAK - Isthmus Kuching - 774 acres
> JOHOR - Puteri Harbour - 688 acres
> SEPANG - Sunsuria City - 525 acres
> PAHANG - Kuantan Waterfront Resort City - 500 acres
> SELANGOR - Southville City - 428 acres
> JOHOR - Bandar Southkey - 330 acres
> JOHOR - Educity Iskandar Malaysia - 305 acres
> PENANG - Seri Tanjung Pinang Phase 2A - 252.81 acres
> PENANG - Bandar Cassia (Batu Kawan) - 245 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - Pantai Sentral Park - 200 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - KL East - 153 acres
> SEPANG - Cyberjaya City Centre - 141 acres
> MELAKA - Impression City - 117 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - Kuala Lumpur Sports City - 92.5 acres
> SELANGOR - Tropicana Metropark - 88.5 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - KL Metropolis - 75.5 acres
> SELANGOR - i-City Shah Alam - 72 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - Tun Razak Exchange - 70 acres
> 
> *BUILT*
> 
> PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Administrative capital - 12,184 acres (4,931 hectares)
> SEPANG - Cyberjaya - 6,960 acres
> NEGERI SEMBILAN - Bandar Enstek - 5,116 acres
> PERAK - Proton City - 4,000 acres
> NEGERI SEMBILAN - Seremban 2 - 3,800 acres
> SELANGOR - Mines Wellness City - 1,000 acres
> SELANGOR - Damansara Perdana - 750 acres
> SELANGOR - Bandar Sunway - 689 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - Desa Park City - 473 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - KL Sentral - 72 acres
> 
> *COMING SOON*
> 
> NEGERI SEMBILAN - Malaysia Vision Valley - 28,700 acres
> SELANGOR - Kwasa Damansara - 2,330 acre (939 hectare)
> SABAH - Tanjung Aru Eco Development (Kota Kinabalu) - 775 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - Bandar Malaysia - 486 acres
> PERAK - T City - 453 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - Kampung Baru Redevelopment - 370 acres


JOHOR - Puteri Harbour - 330 acres






Bandar Cassia (Batu Kawan) 






JOHOR - Bandar South Key - 330 acres






Melaka Gateway 






Forest City 






Medini Iskandar (Iskandar Puteri)






Southville City






Isthmus Kuching






Bandar Universiti Pagoh






Setia Alam


----------



## shafiilham

*Kuala Lumpur - Singapore High Speed Rail*

Malaysian forum : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902328&page=211
Singaporean forum : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=370319&page=118

Date of Completion : December 31, 2026
Number of Stations : 7 in Malaysia and 1 in Singapore

Services provided : 
1. Express service from Bandar Malaysia to Jurong East
2. Transit service from Bandar Malaysia to Iskandar Puteri, stopping at each of 7 stations in Malaysia
3. Shuttle service between Iskandar Puteri and Jurong East

Train station concepts source from http://www.myhsr.com.my/kl-sg-hsr/kl-sg-hsr-station-concept-designs

1. *Bandar Malaysia Station*

Bandar Malaysia HSR station by shafiilham123, on Flickr

2. *Bangi-Putrajaya Station*

Bangi-Putrajaya HSR station by shafiilham123, on Flickr

3. *Seremban Station*

Seremban HSR station by shafiilham123, on Flickr

4. *Melaka Station*

Melaka HSR station by shafiilham123, on Flickr

5. *Muar Station*

Muar HSR station by shafiilham123, on Flickr

6. *Batu Pahat Station*

Batu Pahat HSR station by shafiilham123, on Flickr

7. *Iskandar Puteri Station*

Iskandar Puteri HSR station by shafiilham123, on Flickr


----------



## nazzrey

> Masterplan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hisgo.com.hk/Contents/Hotel/DetailHotel.aspx?HotelCd=LGK00321


*Ritz Carlton Langkawi*
Langkawi Island, Kedah
http://tropicalarea.net/TropicalArea/2016/08/20/the-spa/


----------



## nazzrey

> Masterplan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20140610001408


*St Regis Langkawi Langkawi (COMPLETED 2017)*
Langkawi Island, Kedah
https://www.xoprivate.com/suites/st-regis-langkawi/


----------



## nazrey

> The Movenpick Spa Resort, Terengganu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.therakyatpost.com/business/2015/03/05/movenpick-resort-for-terengganu/


*The Movenpick Spa Resort*
Chendering Beach, Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu









http://nilaimas.blogspot.com/2015/06/kajian-geology-mineral-in-cenering.html















https://twitter.com/ohmytranung/status/615787915440844800


----------



## nazrey

*Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts*
Mövenpick to Manage 5-Star Landmark Hotel in Kota Bharu, Kelantan
https://www.gayatravel.com.my/movenpick-to-manage-5-star-landmark-hotel-in-kota-bharu/


----------



## nazrey

*KOTA BAHRU, KELANTAN*



akif90 said:


> *KOTA BHARU, KELANTAN STATE*


----------



## enrigue8

The biggest project in Malaysia!
Enjoy it!


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Vision Valley*
NEGERI SEMBILAN



>





















*Malaysia Vision Valley to draw more than RM290b in investment, create 1.3m jobs*
By AZURA ABAS and VEENA BABULAL - May 4, 2017 @ 6:32pm










The Malaysia Vision Valley (MVV) development has the capacity to attract more than RM290 billion in investment, besides creating 1.38 million job opportunities. (Pix by MOHD FADLI HAMZAH)



> KUALA LUMPUR: The Malaysia Vision Valley (MVV) development has the capacity to attract more than RM290 billion in investment, besides creating 1.38 million job opportunities.
> 
> Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak announced this after witnessing an MoU signing involving Sime Darby Property Bhd, Brunsfield Development Sdn Bhd and Kumpulan Wang Persaraan at his office in Putrajaya, today.
> 
> "MVV is a planned, smart and inclusive development to ensure all segments of society reap the benefits of this development."
> 
> "Although MVV aspires to be developed as a modern metropolis, the needs of the public at all levels will be taken into account," he said.
> 
> Najib said the 153,000 hectare development, among others, focuses on providing affordable homes with well-planned and orderly urban facilities.
> 
> "MVV will provide more than 1,000 acres (400ha) of affordable housing. Apart from that, MVV will also provide more than 1,000 acres (400ha) of public facilities and recreational areas with green spaces," he added.
> 
> Najib said the project is spearheaded by the private sector and supported by the Federal government as well as the Negri Sembilan state government.
> 
> "The government has in principle approved allocations for the development on a number of public infrastructure projects in the MVV areas within the 11th Malaysia Plan."
> 
> "In the first rolling plan of the 11th Malaysia Plan, RM560 million has been allocated for the development of road connections in the MVV area. Other projects being considered include highway networks and integrated rail services to connect the MVV to surrounding areas as well KLIA2," he added.
> 
> Also present at the event was Menteri Besar Datuk Seri Mohamad Hasan.


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...y-draw-more-rm290b-investment-create-13m-jobs


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *ASEAN NEW PLANNED CITIES/TOWNS*
> IN PROGRESS
> JAKARTA - Giant Sea Wall - 24,710 acres (10,000 hectares)
> CENTRAL LUZON - Clark Green City - 23,400 acres (9,450 hectares)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Administrative capital - 12,184 acres (4,931 hectares)*
> SEPANG - KLIA Aeropolis - 9,000 acres
> SEPANG - Cyberjaya - 6,960 acres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHOR - Bandar Universiti Pagoh - 4,081.58 acres*
> WEST JAVA - Lippo Cikarang (including Meikarta), West Java - 3,706 acres (1,500 hectares)
> JOHOR - Forest City - 3,425 acres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHOR - Medini Iskandar (Iskandar Puteri) - 2,300 acres*
> HO CHI MIHN CITY - Thu Thiem - 1,620 acres
> PAHANG - Kota SAS - 1,500 acres
> MELAKA - Melaka Gateway - 1,366 acres
> VIENTIANE - That Luang Lake Specific Economic Zone - 900 acres
> SELANGOR - IOI Resort City - 788 acres
> SABAH - Tanjung Aru Eco Development (Kota Kinabalu) - 775 acres
> SARAWAK - Isthmus Kuching - 774 acres
> JOHOR - Puteri Harbour - 688 acres
> MANILA - Bonifacio Global City - 593 Acres (240 hectares)
> SEPANG - Sunsuria City - 525 acres
> JOHOR - Bandar Southkey - 330 acres
> JOHOR - Educity Iskandar Malaysia - 305 acres
> PENANG - Seri Tanjung Pinang Phase 2A - 252.81 acres
> PENANG - Bandar Cassia (Batu Kawan) - 245 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - Pantai Sentral Park - 200 acres
> ILOILO - Iloilo Business Park - 180 acres
> SINGAPORE - Jurong East - 165 acres (67 hectares)
> MELAKA - Impression City - 117 acres
> 
> COMING SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEGERI SEMBILAN - Malaysia Vision Valley - 28,700 acres*
> SELANGOR - Kwasa Damansara - 2,330 acre (939 hectare)
> CHACHOENGSAO - Chachoengsao new smart city (EEC) - 1,581 acres (4,000 rai)
> SABAH - Tanjung Aru Eco Development (Kota Kinabalu) - 775 acres
> HANOI - Vietnam smart town - 766 acres (310 hectares)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KUALA LUMPUR - Bandar Malaysia - 486 acres*
> 
> 
> NOTE - PLEASE CORRECT IF IT'S WRONG




















https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155931428978086&id=1549698775243192




































HSR station


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *ASEAN NEW PLANNED CITIES/TOWNS*
> IN PROGRESS
> JAKARTA - Giant Sea Wall - 24,710 acres (10,000 hectares)
> CENTRAL LUZON - Clark Green City - 23,400 acres (9,450 hectares)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Administrative capital - 12,184 acres (4,931 hectares)*
> *SEPANG - KLIA Aeropolis - 9,000 acres
> SEPANG - Cyberjaya - 6,960 acres*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHOR - Bandar Universiti Pagoh - 4,081.58 acres*
> WEST JAVA - Lippo Cikarang (including Meikarta), West Java - 3,706 acres (1,500 hectares)
> JOHOR - Forest City - 3,425 acres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHOR - Medini Iskandar (Iskandar Puteri) - 2,300 acres*
> HO CHI MIHN CITY - Thu Thiem - 1,620 acres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAHANG - Kota SAS - 1,500 acres
> MELAKA - Melaka Gateway - 1,366 acres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PAHANG - MCKIP 1 – 1,200 acres*
> PAHANG - MCKIP 2 – 1,000 acres
> VIENTIANE - That Luang Lake Specific Economic Zone - 900 acres
> PAHANG - MCKIP 3 – 800 acres
> SELANGOR - IOI Resort City - 788 acres
> SABAH - Tanjung Aru Eco Development (Kota Kinabalu) - 775 acres
> SARAWAK - Isthmus Kuching - 774 acres
> JOHOR - Puteri Harbour - 688 acres
> MANILA - Bonifacio Global City - 593 Acres (240 hectares)
> *SEPANG - Sunsuria City - 525 acres*
> JOHOR - Bandar Southkey - 330 acres
> JOHOR - Educity Iskandar Malaysia - 305 acres
> PENANG - Seri Tanjung Pinang Phase 2A - 252.81 acres
> PENANG - Bandar Cassia (Batu Kawan) - 245 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - Pantai Sentral Park - 200 acres
> ILOILO - Iloilo Business Park - 180 acres
> SINGAPORE - Jurong East - 165 acres (67 hectares)
> MELAKA - Impression City - 117 acres
> 
> COMING SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEGERI SEMBILAN - Malaysia Vision Valley - 28,700 acres*
> EAST JAVA - Java Integrated Industrial and Ports Estate (JIIPE) - 7,316 acres
> * SELANGOR - Kwasa Damansara - 2,330 acre (939 hectare)*
> CHACHOENGSAO - Chachoengsao new smart city (EEC) - 1,581 acres (4,000 rai)
> SABAH - Tanjung Aru Eco Development (Kota Kinabalu) - 775 acres
> HANOI - Vietnam smart town - 766 acres (310 hectares)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KUALA LUMPUR - Bandar Malaysia - 486 acres*
> 
> 
> *NOTE: RAIL LINK (TOD PROJECTS)*


*Malaysia-China Kuantan Industrial Park (MCKIP)*
Pahang










ECRL station @Kuantan Port City1, 2 (in progress)









http://mrl.com.my/projectinfo/overallalignment








https://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/8446745981/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/8446743861/in/photostream/








http://www.scio.gov.cn/m/32618/Document/1623734/1623734.htm









https://laksanaamanbina.com/project/kpc-for-the-east-coast-economic-region-ecer-package-2/








https://laksanaamanbina.com/project/kpc-for-the-east-coast-economic-region-ecer-package-1/


----------



## nazrey

*Kota SAS, Pahang*









https://www.facebook.com/kotasaskua...9365410569067/229369983901943/?type=3&theater








http://www.kotasas.com.my/about-us.html








http://www.kotasas.com.my/about_kuantan.html




















epul_quantown said:


> *PUSAT PENTADBIRAN SULTAN AHMAD SHAH
> PPSAS @ KOTASAS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN FROM : https://web.facebook.com/globallab2u/





epul_quantown said:


> KOTASAS





> Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak launching the ECRL project (688km) at a groundbreaking in Kota SAS, Kuantan, in August. The ECRL will cut travel time between the east and west coast of Peninsular Malaysia from 12 hours average, to a mere four hours. FILE PIC
> https://www.nst.com.my/opinion/columnists/2017/09/282972/ecrl-connecting-east-and-west


----------



## nazrey

*Foreign JV malls in Msia*
- [1985] AEON Mall (formly known as Jusco), Nationwide, Malaysia - Msian AEON Co. (M)/Japanese AEON CO., LTD. 
- [1994] Sogo Mall, Kuala Lumpur - Msian Sogo (KL) Department Store Sdn Bhd/Japanese Sogo & Seibu
- [2003] IKEA Damansara, Petaling Jaya, Selangor
- [2011] Premium Outlet, Kulai, Johor - USA Simon/Msian Genting
- [2016] Premium Outlet, Genting Highlands, Pahang - USA Simon/Msian Genting
- [2016] IKEA Cheras, Kuala Lumpur
- [2015] Mitsui Outlet Park KLIA, Sepang, Selangor - Japanese Mitsui Fudosan/Malaysian MAHB
- [2016] Aman Central, Alor Setar, Kedah - Singaporean Belleview Group/Msian Great Realty Sdn Bhd
- [2016] AEON Mall Kota Bharu, Kota Bharu, Kelantan - Msian AEON Co. (M)/Japanese AEON CO., LTD. 
- [2017] IKEA Johor, Tebrau, Johor Baharu, Johor
- [2017] Melawati Mall, Kuala Lumpur - Singaporean CapitaLand Malls Asia Limited/Msian Sime Darby Property

UNDER CONSTRUCTION ONLY
- [2018] AEON Mall Kuching, Kuching, Sarawak - Msian AEON Co. (M)/Japanese AEON CO., LTD. 
- [2019] IKEA Penang, Batu Kawan, Penang
- [2019] Central Plaza i-City, Shah Alam, Selangor - Thai CPN Group/Japanese Sogo/Msian I-Bhd
- [2019] Midvalley Southkey Megamall, Johor Bahru, Johor - Msian Sogo Department Store Sdn Bhd/Japanese Sogo & Seibu
- [2020] Mitsui Shopping Park Lalaport, BBCC, Kuala Lumpur - Msian BBCC Development Bhd/Japanese Mitsui Fudosan (Asia) Pte Ltd
- [2020] Mayang Mall, Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu - Msian Sogo Department Store Sdn Bhd/Japanese Sogo & Seibu
- [2021] TRX Lifestyle Quarter, TRX, Kuala Lumpur - Australian Lendlease/Japanese Seibu/Msian TRX City Sdn Bhd

*PROPOSALS*
- GEM Megamall, Seberang Prai, Penang - Singaporean Belleview and LTC Corp Ltd/Japanese Sogo & Seibu


----------



## nazrey

[2016] Premium Outlet, Genting Highlands, Pahang - USA Simon/Msian Genting

Genting Highlands Premium Outlets, Malaysia by SunnyGo, on Flickr








https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4232/34701833634_b58f8ca4dc_b.jpg








https://www.flickr.com/photos/almixnuts/34701831894/


----------



## nazrey

*KTCC & Mayang Mall*
Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFGgXbhWn7E



























http://gdparchitects.com/2015/?project=mayang-mall

















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHJibxwQ1mI











> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHJibxwQ1mI


----------



## nazrey

*PPA1M Lembah Sireh *
Kota Bharu, Kelantan


















https://www.facebook.com/pg/PPA1M-Sireh-Residence-761444077331519/photos/?ref=page_internal


KairiAmeri said:


> Progress PPA1M lembah sireh


----------



## nazrey

*Tijani Raja Dewa*
KOTA BAHRU, KELANTAN






























Sampak said:


> progress Tijani


----------



## nazrey

> *UPDATE: ASEAN NEW PLANNED CITIES/TOWNSHIPS*
> *Completed/on-going large scale phasing development*
> 
> MYANMAR - Naypyidaw - 1,743,172 acres (7,054.37 km2)
> CENTRAL LUZON - New Clark City - 81,344 acres (32,919 hectares)
> JAKARTA - Giant Sea Wall - 24,710 acres (10,000 hectares)
> *PUTRAJAYA + CYBERJAYA (Malaysian Administrative capital + The nucleus of Multimedia Super Corridor) - 19,144 acres *
> SELANGOR - KLIA Aeropolis - 9,000 acres
> NEGERI SEMBILAN - Bandar Seri Sendayan - 5,233 acres
> SINGAPORE - Tampines New Town - 5,162 acres (2089 hectares)
> *NEGERI SEMBILAN - Bandar Enstek - 5,116 acres*
> SELANGOR - City of Elmina - 5,000 acres
> CENTRAL LUZON - Alviera Township - 4,447 acres (1,800 hectares)
> JOHOR - Bandar Universiti Pagoh - 4,081.58 acres
> PERAK - Proton City - 4,000 acres
> *SELANGOR - Setia Alam - 4,000 acres*
> NEGERI SEMBILAN - Seremban 2 - 3,800 acres
> MANILA - Vista City - 3,707 acres (1,500 hectares)
> WEST JAVA - Lippo Cikarang (including Meikarta) - 3,706 acres (1,500 hectares)
> JOHOR - Iskandar Puteri + Puteri Harbour + Kota Iskandar + EduCity - 3,613 acres
> *JOHOR - Forest City - 3,425 acres*
> CALABARZON - Twin Lakes Tagaytay - 3,212 acres (1,300 hectares)
> PAHANG - MCKIP – 3,000 acres
> RAYONG - U-Tapao Airport and Eastern Airport City - 2,570 acres
> SELANGOR - Kwasa Damansara - 2,330 acre
> WESTERN VISAYAS - Pueblo de Panay - 1,900 acres (769 hectares)
> CALABARZON - Vermosa Township - 1,729 acres (700 acres)
> HO CHI MIHN CITY - Thu Thiem new urban area - 1,620 acres
> PAHANG - Kota SAS - 1,500 acres
> CALABARZON - Southwoods City - 1,386 acres (561 hectares)
> MELAKA - Melaka Gateway - 1,366 acres
> MANILA - City of Pearl 1,005 acres (407 hectares)
> SELANGOR - Mines Wellness City - 1,000 acres
> PENANG - Seri Tanjung Pinang - 1,000 acres


Putrajaya+Cyberjaya
Suruhanjaya Pencegahan Rasuah Malaysia (SPRM) - Malaysia Anti Corruption Commision HQ









https://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/36876986074/

Setia Alam, Selangor
NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF HEALTH (NIH) @Setia Murni (precinct 9) of Setia Alam










Institute of Leadership and Development (ILD) @Bandar Enstek, Negeri Sembilan
http://ild.uitm.edu.my/v5/










Forest City, Johor









https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=18&v=FzgMcKG2_Cs


----------



## nazrey

Bandar Universiti Pagoh






City of Elmina






Seremban 2






PROTON CITY






Bandar Seri Sendayan


----------



## nazrey

*PLANNED CITIES/TOWNSHIPS*


> *UPDATE: ASEAN NEW PLANNED CITIES/TOWNSHIPS*
> *Completed/on-going large scale phasing development*
> 
> MYANMAR - Naypyidaw - 1,743,172 acres (7,054.37 km2)
> PHILIPPINES - CENTRAL LUZON - New Clark City - 81,344 acres (32,919 hectares)
> INDONESIA - JAKARTA - Giant Sea Wall - 24,710 acres (10,000 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - PUTRAJAYA + CYBERJAYA - 19,144 acres
> MALAYSIA - SELANGOR - KLIA Aeropolis - 9,000 acres
> MALAYSIA - NEGERI SEMBILAN - Putra Nilai (Bandar Baru Nilai) - 6,231 acres (2,522 ha)
> MALAYSIA - NEGERI SEMBILAN - Bandar Seri Sendayan - 5,233 acres
> MALAYSIA - SARAWAK - Bandar Baru Samariang - 5,200 acres
> SINGAPORE - Tampines New Town - 5,162 acres (2089 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - NEGERI SEMBILAN - Bandar Enstek - 5,116 acres
> MALAYSIA - SELANGOR - City of Elmina - 5,000 acres
> PHILIPPINES - CENTRAL LUZON - Alviera Township - 4,447 acres (1,800 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - JOHOR - Bandar Universiti Pagoh - 4,081 acres
> MALAYSIA - PERAK - Proton City - 4,000 acres
> MALAYSIA - SELANGOR - Setia Alam - 4,000 acres
> MALAYSIA - NEGERI SEMBILAN - Seremban 2 - 3,800 acres
> PHILIPPINES - MANILA - Vista City - 3,707 acres (1,500 hectares)
> INDONESIA - WEST JAVA - Lippo Cikarang (including Meikarta) - 3,706 acres (1,500 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - JOHOR - Iskandar Puteri + Puteri Harbour + Kota Iskandar + EduCity - 3,613 acres
> MALAYSIA - JOHOR - Forest City - 3,425 acres
> PHILIPPINES - CALABARZON - Twin Lakes Tagaytay - 3,212 acres (1,300 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - PAHANG - MCKIP – 3,000 acres
> MALAYSIA - PERAK - Bandar Meru Raya - 3,000 acres
> THAILAND - RAYONG - U-Tapao Airport and Eastern Airport City - 2,570 acres
> INDONESIA - WEST NUSA TENGGARA - Mandalika special economic zone (SEZ) - 2,471 acres (1,000 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - SELANGOR - Kwasa Damansara - 2,330 acre
> PHILIPPINES - MANILA - Entertainment City - 1,976 acres (8 kms)
> PHILIPPINES - WESTERN VISAYAS - Pueblo de Panay - 1,900 acres (769 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - SELANGOR - Bandar Rimbayu - 1,879 acre
> PHILIPPINES - CALABARZON - Vermosa Township - 1,729 acres (700 acres)
> VIETNAM - HO CHI MIHN CITY - Thu Thiem new urban area - 1,620 acres
> MALAYSIA - PAHANG - Kota SAS - 1,500 acres
> PHILIPPINES - CALABARZON - Southwoods City - 1,386 acres (561 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - MELAKA - Melaka Gateway - 1,366 acres
> PHILIPPINES - MANILA - City of Pearl 1,005 acres (407 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - SELANGOR - Mines Wellness City - 1,000 acres
> MALAYSIA - PENANG - Seri Tanjung Pinang - 1,000 acres





> *UPDATE: ASEAN NEW PLANNED CITIES/TOWNSHIPS*
> *Completed/on-going small scale townships*
> 
> LAO PDR - VIENTIANE - That Luang Lake Specific Economic Zone - 900 acres
> SINGAPORE - Jurong Lake District - 889 acres (320 hectares)
> PHILIPPINES - PANGASINAN - Balon Dagupan City Center - 865 acres (3.5 kms)
> PHILIPPINES - CALABARZON - Suntrust Ecotown - 864 acres (350 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - SELANGOR - Gamuda Gardens - 810 acres (328 ha)
> MALAYSIA - SELANGOR - IOI Resort City - 788 acres
> MALAYSIA - SARAWAK - Isthmus Kuching - 774 acres
> VIETNAM - HANOI - Vietnam smart town - 766 acres (310 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - SELANGOR - Damansara Perdana - 750 acres
> VIETNAM - HANOI - Ciputra Hanoi International City - 740 acres
> MALAYSIA - SELANGOR - Bandar Sunway - 689 acres
> CAMBODIA - PHNOM PEHN - Grand Phnom Penh International City - 642 acres (260 hectares)
> PHILIPPINES - MANILA - Bonifacio Global City - 593 Acres (240 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - SELANGOR - Sunsuria City - 525 acres
> PHILIPPINES - MANILA - ASEANA City - 504 acres (204 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - PAHANG - Kuantan Waterfront Resort City - 500 acres
> PHILIPPINES - PANGASINAN - Energy City - 494 acre (200 hectares)
> PHILIPPINES - CALABARZON - Evo City - 494 acre (200 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR - Desa Park City - 473 acres
> MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR - Mon't Kiara - 450 acres
> MALAYSIA - SELANGOR - Southville City - 428 acres
> PHILIPPINES - ILOILO - Sta. Barbara Heights - 420 acres (170 hectares)
> PHILIPPINES - WESTERN VISAYAS - Boracay Newcoast township - 370 acres (150 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - NEGERI SEMBILAN - Green Beverly Hills - 350 acres
> CAMBODIA - PHNOM PEHN - Boeung Kak lake project - 330 acres
> MALAYSIA - JOHOR - Bandar Southkey - 330 acres
> MALAYSIA - SELANGOR - Bandar Puteri Bangi - 323 acres
> MALAYSIA - PERAK - Marina Island Pangkor - 316 acres
> PHILIPPINES - CENTRAL LUZON - Altaraza - 269 acres (109 hectares)
> CAMBODIA - PHNOM PEHN - Camko City - 294 acres (119 hectares)
> MALAYSIA - SABAH - Alamesra township - 265 acres
> MALAYSIA - PENANG - Bandar Cassia (Batu Kawan) - 245 acres
> MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR - Pantai Sentral Park - 200 acres
> MALAYSIA - SARAWAK - Matang New Township - 183 acres
> PHILIPPINES - ILOILO - Iloilo Business Park - 180 acres
> SINGAPORE - Jurong East - 165 acres (67 hectares)
> PHILIPPINES - MANILA - BASECO COMPOUND - 128.5 acres (52 hectares)
> PHILIPPINES - CENTRAL VISAYAS - Citta De Mare - 126 acres (51 hectares)
> PHILIPPINES - MANILA - McKinley West - 123 acres (50 hectares)
> THAILAND - BANGKOK - Bangsue TOD - 118 acres (300 rai)
> MALAYSIA - MELAKA - Impression City - 117 acres
> MALAYSIA - SABAH - Princess Heights - 109 acres


----------



## nazrey

*Universiti Tunku Abdul Rahman (UTAR) Hospital*
Kampar, Perak


















https://www.asc2017.net/utar-kampar-campus/








https://www.mohe.gov.my/en/announcements/infographics/2021-06-10-22-universiti-terbaik-malaysia-2022


----------



## nazrey

*New Police Headquarters*
Nilai, Negeri Sembilan








Kangar, Perlis








@MDKAMAL

Alor Setar, Kedah









https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1543748299052050&id=248702711889955&set=pcb.1543749462385267&source=48&refid=13&__tn__=+=










*ASIA & G7 
UPDATE: Organized crime*
WORLD RANKING

3. Singapore
20. Japan
21. Hong Kong
34. UK
36. Canada
40. South Korea
41. France
48. Malaysia
53. USA
56 Taiwan
64. Germany
76. Vietnam
80. China
90. Indonesia
91. India
95. Thailand
104. Philippines
117. Italy

*Reliability of police services*
WORLD RANKING

2. Singapore
6. Hong Kong
7. Canada
9. Japan
18. UK
19. USA
27. France
29. Malaysia
31. Taiwan
35. South Korea
38. Germany
59. Italy
60. India
61. China
62. Indonesia
76. Vietnam
107. Thailand
112. Philippines

Source: http://www3.weforum.org/docs/WEF_TheGlobalCompetitivenessReport2019.pdf


----------



## nazrey

KPJ Miri Hospital *[COMPLETED]*









Borneo Medical Centre Miri *[COMPLETED]*


----------



## nazrey

*Mayang Mall*
Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Miri City Hall*
> Miri, Sarawak











@MIRI edition


----------



## nazrey

*Perhentian Marriott Resort & Spa*
PERHENTIAN KECIL ISLAND, TERENGGANU


















































monz_journey


----------



## nazrey

*Tenaga Nasional Behad (TNB) HQ*
Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu
















Credit to Fid Aziz


----------



## nazrey

Jepak Bridge Bintulu
Bintulu, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

Bintulu, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

Tanjung Manis, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

Sibu, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

*SARAWAK*
POPULATION 2020 : 2,813,100








Miri, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

*PAHANG*
POPULATION 2020 : 1,684,600









Genting Highlands


----------



## nazrey

*TERENGGANU*
POPULATION 2020 : 1,258,500








Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu


----------



## nazrey

*PERAK*
POPULATION 2020 : 2,507,900








Ipoh, Perak


----------



## nazrey

*PAHANG*
POPULATION 2020 : 1,684,600










Kota SAS, Pahang


----------



## Rubicantes

nazrey said:


> *Perhentian Marriott Resort & Spa*
> PERHENTIAN KECIL ISLAND, TERENGGANU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monz_journey


Terrible. They are litteraly destroying the beauty of that little island. Other resorts on Kecil are way more respectful of the nature there. A really sad thing. A project from the worst of XXe century planning. I don't understand why those islands are not protected against bad planning like that.


----------



## nazrey

Rubicantes said:


> Terrible. They are litteraly destroying the beauty of that little island. Other resorts on Kecil are way more respectful of the nature there. A really sad thing. A project from the worst of XXe century planning. I don't understand why those islands are not protected against bad planning like that.


It is typical resort in South East Asia since it is environmental friendly at last.
Bali/Indonesia (Bvlgari Resort)

Phuket/Thailand (Hyatt Regency)

Boracay/Philippines (Shangri La)

Langkawi/Malaysia (The Ritz Carlton)

Samui/Thailand (Conrad)


----------



## nazrey

*KELANTAN*
POPULATION 2020 : 1,904,900









Kota Bahru, Kelantan


----------



## nazrey

*TERENGGANU*
POPULATION 2020 : 1,258,500








Kuala Nerus, Terengganu


----------



## nazrey

*Mayang Mall (2022)*
KUALA TERENGGANU, TERENGGANU
















@ AzamBading


----------



## nazrey

*Sheraton Resort and Spa Langkawi*
KEDAH








































@ iherng









Tropicana and Marriott join hands to open new hotel in Langkawi


PETALING JAYA (Oct 6): Tropicana Corp Bhd has signed a hotel management agreement with Marriott International to build a 270-key five-star hotel at its mixed development in Langkawi, Tropicana Cenang, on Thursday (Oct 6).Dubbed Sheraton Langkawi Resort and Spa, the hotel building will have a...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Genting Highlands*
PAHANG


----------



## nazrey

*Miri*
SARAWAK


----------



## nazrey

*Langkasuka*
LANGKAWI ISLAND, KEDAH














Kedah Menteri Besar Datuk Seri Muhammad Sanusi Md Nor (fourth from left) and Widad Business Group Sdn Bhd founder and group executive chairman Tan Sri Muhammad Ikmal Opat Abdullah (fifth from left) at the ground-breaking ceremony held on Oct 23, 2022









WBG hosts ground-breaking ceremony for Widad Langkasuka


LANGKAWI (Oct 25): Widad Business Group Sdn Bhd (WBG) hosted a ground-breaking ceremony for the first phase of Widad Langkasuka, a 2,000-acre mixed development with gross development value of RM40 billion.Dubbed "Langkasuka Village", the first phase of Widad Langkasuka will be the home to a...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
*CHAINED-BRAND HOTEL*


HOTEL​LOCATION​STATE​







​Perhentian Kecil Island (2023)​Terengganu​







​Penang Island (2023)​Penang​







​Kuching (2023)​Sarawak​







​Melaka (2023)​Melaka​







​Nilai (2023)​Negeri Sembilan​







​Kota Kinabalu ​Sabah​







​Langkawi Island​Kedah​







​Kota Kinabalu (2023)​Sabah​







​Kota Kinabalu ​Sabah​







​Kota Kinabalu 
(COMPLETED 2022)​Sabah​







​Kota Kinabalu ​Sabah​







​Kota Kinabalu (2023)​Sabah​







​Kota Kinabalu (2023)​Sabah​







​Kota Kinabalu ​Sabah​







​Iskandar Puteri (2023)​Johor​







​Johor Bahru ​Johor ​







​Johor Bahru (2023)​Johor ​







​Teluk Bahang​Penang​
​


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
*TOP MALAYSIAN UNIVERSITY QS WORLD RANKING 2023*


RANKUNIVERSITYTYPEMAIN CAMPUS








70*Universiti Malaya (UM)*PublicKuala Lumpur








123*Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM)*PublicSelangor








129*Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)*PublicSelangor








143Universiti Sains Malaysia (USM)PublicPenang








203Universiti Teknologi MalaysiaPublicJohor








284*Taylor's University*PrivateSelangor








284*UCSI University*PrivateKuala Lumpur








361Universiti Teknologi PETRONAS (UTP)PrivatePerak








481Universiti Utara Malaysia (UUM)PublicKedah601-650*Management and Science University*PrivateSelangor601-650*Sunway University*PrivateSelangor651-700*International Islamic University Malaysia (IIUM)*PublicKuala Lumpur651-700*Universiti Teknologi MARA - UiTM*PublicSelangor701-750*Universiti Tenaga Nasional (UNITEN)*PrivateSelangor801-1000Universiti Malaysia PahangPublicPahang801-1000Universiti Malaysia PerlisPublicPerlis801-1000Universiti Pendidikan Sultan Idris (UPSI)PublicPerak801-1000Universiti Tunku Abdul Rahman (UTAR)PrivatePerak1001-1200*Multimedia University (MMU)*PrivateSelangor1001-1200*Universiti Kuala Lumpur (UniKL)*PrivateKuala Lumpur1001-1200Universiti Malaysia Sabah (UMS)PublicSabah1001-1200Universiti Malaysia Sarawak (UNIMAS)PublicSarawak1001-1200Universiti Malaysia Terengganu (UMT)PublicTerengganu1001-1200Universiti Tun Hussein Onn Malaysia (UTHM)PublicJohor

*NOTE: *Malaysia
*QS World University Rankings 2023: Top Global Universities*
NEW DEVELOPMENTS:
Universiti Malaysia Sarawak Teaching Hospital
Sarawak








Universiti Malaysia Sabah Teaching Hospital
Sabah








Universiti Tunku Abdul Rahman Teaching Hospital
Perak








Universiti Teknologi Petronas Masterplan
Perak








Universiti Malaysia Pahang Teaching Factory
Pahang


----------



## nazrey

*TOP COMPLETING PROJECTS 2023*
1. Marriott Residences | PENANG
2. Marriott Resort & Spa Perhentian Kecil | TERENGGANU
3. Alila Dalit Bay | SABAH
4. Sheraton Kuching | SARAWAK
5. Bank Rakyat Johor Bahru | JOHOR
6. Shell Tower Miri | SARAWAK
7. Electrified Double Track Extension | JOHOR
8. Partly Sarawak Pan Borneo Highway | SARAWAK
9. IMBRT Phase 1 | JOHOR
10. Mayang Mall | TERENGGANU


----------



## nazrey

COMPLETING SOON
Shell Tower, Miri, Sarawak









@ SCM


----------



## nazrey

COMPLETING SOON
Alila Dalit Bay, Sabah


----------



## nazrey

COMPLETING SOON
Sheraton Kuching, Sarawak


----------

